# did you know?



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

did you know 35.7% of all known murders are committed by black people?  only about 32% are white.  this seems about equal until you realize that only 13% of the population is black, 77% is white.  

that means each time you encounter a black person you are 6.6 times more likely to be murdered than you are if you had encountered a white person.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> that means each time you encounter Tough old Man, you are 6.6 times more likely to get your ass kicked than you are if you had encountered a any other person.


 
True Story


----------



## topolo (Jan 11, 2006)

What if I encounter a white person with a really dark tan?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> did you know 35.7% of all known murders are committed by black people? only about 32% are white. this seems about equal until you realize that only 13% of the population is black, 77% is white.
> 
> that means each time you encounter a black person you are 6.6 times more likely to be murdered than you are if you had encountered a white person.


Dude, you should really lay off that. All I ever see you post is negative stuff about Black people, give it a rest.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 11, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> What if I encounter a white person with a really dark tan?


 Judging by your behavior in the past, there's a 99.9% chance you'll fuck him in the ass.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2006)

Less than 2% of the population in my state is black and most of them are here with the AF/Army/Navy/Marines.  White people are a minority here at 24% whereas Asians are 41.6% so your number games don't mean shit to me.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2006)

Besides your numbers don't take into account how many of the black homicides were black on black violence nor how many of the 32% white murders were by serial killers.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Dude, you should really lay off that. All I ever see you post is negative stuff about Black people, give it a rest.



lay off the facts?  those are just facts.  no personal opinion expressed at all.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

Then why would you post this out of the blue?
It obvious you hate black people.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 11, 2006)

KNOWN murders...All this shows is black people are

a)Arrested more

or

b)Caught more.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Besides your numbers don't take into account how many of the black homicides were black on black violence nor how many of the 32% white murders were by serial killers.



the FBI crime statistics are tabulated per murder.  the statistic isn't 32% of murderers, its 32% of murders.  A serial killer who kills 8 people gets counted eight times, presumably.

as for your black on black comment, I don't see how thats relevant.  I know that 93% of black murder victims are killed by black offenders, but a murder is a murder in my eyes.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Then why would you post this out of the blue?
> It obvious you hate black people.



how is it obvious?


----------



## MyK (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> how is it obvious?






REASON~~~~RACIST SEE RULE #2



> We will be enforcing the following new rules:
> 
> 1. This is not a porn site, so please refrain from posting porn pics here.
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> how is it obvious?


That's all you ever post.


----------



## KEFE (Jan 11, 2006)

there are about 8 whites in my school out of 500...that should tell u a lot of wiggers like it here


----------



## kenwood (Jan 11, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> there are about 8 whites in my school out of 500...that should tell u a lot of wiggers like it here



HIII KEFE!!!!!!


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

so if I said "almost all serial killers are white," is that a racist remark?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> so if I said "almost all serial killers are white," is that a racist remark?


If that was all you ever post? Yes.
It's not what  you post it's just thats the only thing you post about.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> If that was all you ever post? Yes.



Out of my 620 posts, what ballpark percentage are you talking about?


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Besides your numbers don't take into account how many of the black homicides were black on black violence nor how many of the 32% white murders were by serial killers.


Blacks kill a higher % of whites than Whites kill Blacks.......look it up if you think it's not true.....I will not look it up for you because I believe  you already know it's true. Serial killers make up a tiny % of the total murders every year.


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> If that was all you ever post? Yes.
> It's not what  you post it's just thats the only thing you post about.


Racist


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

Enough posts for me to say "why do you hate blacks".
This is not your first time posting these stats.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

nice way to dodge the question.  would you say 1%?  6 posts?  Does 1% constitute "all you ever post?"  What about 2% or 12 posts?

I don't think I have had an argument with anyone recently, unless you are referring to me saying I was glad tookie got executed.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Enough posts for me to say "why do you hate blacks".
> This is not your first time posting these stats.



so what is your aversion to statistics?  Its not like Im saying "black people are lazy."  I just posted some facts.  do you deny that they are true?  or do you just think no one should be allowed to talk about it?


----------



## MyK (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> so what is your aversion to statistics?  Its not like Im saying "black people are lazy."  I just posted some facts.  do you deny that they are true?  or do you just think no one should be allowed to talk about it?



your weird!

you obviously started this thread looking for a heated discussion on race, and now all you want to do is discuss the validity of Min0's posts!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

That's what I'm saying.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

yeah....just avoid the thread now that it gets to some substance....

you can't tell me what percentage of posts you think I "say crap" about blacks, only that its "all I ever post"

you won't say anything about the "other argument"

won't go near the question about whether a similar statement about whites is "racist..."

you are fucking lame.  call someone a racist, tell them they can't talk about real statistics, and the second they question you just duck out.


----------



## MyK (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> yeah....just avoid the thread now that it gets to some substance....
> 
> you can't tell me what percentage of posts you think I "say crap" about blacks, only that its "all I ever post"
> 
> ...


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> you obviously started this thread looking for a heated discussion on race, and now all you want to do is discuss the validity of Min0's posts!!



a discussion maybe, not a bunch of idiots telling me what I can't talk about.  

is there a reason you can't talk about valid statistics?  anything negative about a minority is prohibited?


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2006)

So why is it ok for Cfs3 ( DOMS) to bash Blacks all day long here but when   clemson357 has an opinion on it all you attack him????? and one of you licked Cfs3's ass every time he attacked balcks.....Can you say double standard


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

thats the american double standard.  

I can say "most serial killers are white," but I'm not allowed to say "most armed robbers are black"


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

Your a nut dude, you make a thread out of nowhere about blacks which you've done on various occasions and now your innocent?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> thats the american double standard.
> 
> I can say "most serial killers are white," but I'm not allowed to say "most armed robbers are black"


But you never do, you always bring a negative subject about blacks with every chance you get.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

Admit it, you hate blacks.....


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Your a nut dude, you make a thread out of nowhere about blacks which you've done on various occasions and now your innocent?



are you just pulling shit out of your ass???

what other threads have I started about black people, other than "do white people have better genes than black people," which was an obvious spoof of the "do black people have better genes" thread.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

don't worry, I don't expect an answer.  just like you won't answer anything else.  just keep calling people racists....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> are you just pulling shit out of your ass???
> 
> what other threads have I started about black people, other than "do white people have better genes than black people," which was an obvious spoof of the "do black people have better genes" thread.


Nope, just the facts dude. I do remember that thread and I did find it funny but I do see a trend.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> don't worry, I don't expect an answer. just like you won't answer anything else. just keep calling people racists....


I am not dodging you, if you want me to do a search I can do one. In fact you not only post it on this site but on other sites also.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

I See..............


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Nope, just the facts dude. I do remember that thread and I did find it funny but I do see a trend.



find one single other thread that I started devoted to "negative" things about black people, or admit that you are making things up


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 11, 2006)

Min0, you are losing at this point.

Round 2 commence.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Min0, you are losing at this point.
> 
> Round 2 commence.


Losing what? Go do a search on him and you'll see. Look I already found a few in a matter of seconds but I'll PM them to him, I made a mistake in making this public when I should have done it privately.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> a discussion maybe, not a bunch of idiots telling me what I can't talk about.
> 
> is there a reason you can't talk about valid statistics?  anything negative about a minority is prohibited?



bunch of idiots! who? Min0 and I??


I wasn't telling you what you can't talk about, nor was I debating the content of your message, I merely made an observation regarding the metalevel of your message!


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I am not dodging you, if you want me to do a search I can do one. In fact you not only post it on this site but on other sites also.



wow, you are so fucking clever.  I am so impressed.  you did a google search and found one other forum that I post on.  you are a genius....

yet you still haven't explained anything I have asked you, you just keep repeating the same thing.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

is there or isn't there a single other thread in this forum that I created that is devoted exclusively to negative things about black people?????????????????????????????


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

Nope here's one example...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1176357#post1176357


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> that means each time you encounter minO lee you are 6.6 times more likely to be called names and have all reason ignored than you are if you had encountered any other person.



true story


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Nope here's one example...
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1176357#post1176357



this is a thread that I started devoted to negative things about black people??????


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 11, 2006)

mino, no disrespect to you or anything but clemson is right. Even if he does or does not hate blacks, he is just merely stating facts. There have been countless threads by other members in which they hate on something else such as jews or homosexuals. I've seen it all. I'd hate to admit that you probably wouldn't be saying this if another member had posted this so it seems like you are holding a grudge against him .. possibly because of something he may have said to you a while back.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> this is a thread that I started devoted to negative things about black people??????


I haven't been that far but you do have only  negative things to say.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Your a nut dude, *you make a thread out of nowhere about blacks which you've done on various occasions* and now your innocent?




I'll say it again: find another thread that I started in this forum about black people, or admit that you are making shit up


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson vs mino lee 

place your bets here!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> mino, no disrespect to you or anything but clemson is right. Even if he does or does not hate blacks, he is just merely stating facts. There have been countless threads by other members in which they hate on something else such as jews or homosexuals. I've seen it all. I'd hate to admit that you probably wouldn't be saying this if another member had posted this so it seems like you are holding a grudge against him .. possibly because of something he may have said to you a while back.


No, he never did. I just thought this thread was very negative towards blacks and I see a pattern. Just like when Zulu posted his racial crap about whites I was offended, same with the Mexican thread.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I'll say it again: find another thread that I started in this forum about black people, or admit that you are making shit up



..............


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No, he never did. I just thought this thread was very negative towards blacks and I see a pattern. Just like when Zulu posted his racial crap about whites I was offended, same with the Mexican thread.



what is your race and cultural background? I'm talking for real here .. no "mino lee" transvestite bullshit that has been going on since the day you joined the forums. I want to know for real .. just PM me if it's a privacy issue.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I'll say it again: find another thread that I started in this forum about black people, or admit that you are making shit up


OK, I  shouldn't have said you started threads but you have post negative things on occasions.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I'll say it again: find another thread that I started in this forum about black people, or admit that you are making shit up



.........................


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OK, I  shouldn't have said you started threads but you have post negative things on occasions.



"I shouln't have said...."


you shouldn't have said it because it was a complete fabrication?  a lie?  

is this admitting that you were making shit up?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 11, 2006)

Clemson quit being a dickhead, you have proved your point.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Clemson quit being a dickhead, you have proved your point.



no, I haven't.

I want min0 to flat out say, "I made shit up trying to smear you, when I had no premise for doing this."


----------



## MyK (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> no, I haven't.
> 
> I want min0 to flat out say, "I made shit up trying to smear you, when I had no premise for doing this."


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> what is your race and cultural background? I'm talking for real here .. no "mino lee" transvestite bullshit that has been going on since the day you joined the forums. I want to know for real .. just PM me if it's a privacy issue.


We share this name, it's a long story. That would explain why I have both organs.  

Listen Clemson, if your not prejudice than I do apoligize but since you claim you are part Indian you do know they have some pretty bad stats too.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 11, 2006)

*Original Poster*

Please provde links when posting statistics.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> no, I haven't.
> 
> I want min0 to flat out say, "I made shit up trying to smear you, when I had no premise for doing this."


No I did not make this shit up.
Answer me this....do you dislike black people? Be honest.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 11, 2006)

haha, Clemson, do you post on jackjohnsonmusic.com?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

do a google search for "FBI Uniform Crime statistics"

some statistics were rounded to the nearest tenth or the nearest whole number


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> haha, Clemson, do you post on jackjohnsonmusic.com?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

Damn, this got ugly.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> haha, Clemson, do you post on jackjohnsonmusic.com?



I might have.  I don't really know.  If I did it was less than 5 times, maybe just to get some tablature


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Damn, this got ugly.



in the future, you might want to avoid calling people names and making things up.  in my experience, that generally leads to a heated discussion.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I might have.  I don't really know.  If I did it was less than 5 times, maybe just to get some tablature


antsmarching.org?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> antsmarching.org?



thats the one I used to post one a lot.

is this supposed to mean something....I am generally not impressed by people's ability to do google searches.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

I also post on about 5 other forums under other names.  find those and I'll be impressed.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> thats the one I used to post one a lot.
> 
> is this supposed to mean something....I am generally not impressed by people's ability to do google searches.


 no it doesn't mean anything. I googled your screen name because of an earlier post and was just wondering if it was you.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> in the future, you might want to avoid calling people names and making things up. in my experience, that generally leads to a heated discussion.


I normally don't, I just don't see where you are going with this thread. Do you dislike black people?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Do you dislike black people?



Do you?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

No, do you?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll tell you where I was going with it...I get very irked with race issues in america today.  As I said before, it is fine for me to say that most serial killers are white, but I am not allowed to say that most armed robbers are black.  Its a double standard.  People today have no idea of what the term "racist" actually means, as you inadvertently demonstrated.  Its a witch hunt, in my opinion, just like communism in the 50's.  A sports announcer says "people are looking for a black quarterback to succeed, so they overrate McNabb," and he is forced to resign.  Anything remotely or indirectly negative towards a minority is considered tabboo to talk about.

guess what, black people murder more people than any other race.  its a fact.  simply stating an actual fact does not make me a racist.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

> Tookie Williams set to die
> Views: 3,108 Posted By clemson357
> Re: Tookie Williams set to die
> 
> ...



This was found in a another forum, I guess I am not the only one.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I'll tell you where I was going with it...I get very irked with race issues in america today. As I said before, it is fine for me to say that most serial killers are white, but I am not allowed to say that most armed robbers are black. Its a double standard. People today have no idea of what the term "racist" actually means, as you inadvertently demonstrated. Its a witch hunt, in my opinion, just like communism in the 50's. A sports announcer says "people are looking for a black quarterback to succeed, so they overrate McNabb," and he is forced to resign. Anything remotely or indirectly negative towards a minority is considered tabboo to talk about.
> 
> guess what, black people murder more people than any other race. its a fact. simply stating an actual fact does not make me a racist.


 
You are missing my point, if the thread said "most serial killers are white" I would have reacted in the same way.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

I understand your point about the Black issue, but that thread was....


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I'll tell you where I was going with it...I get very irked with race issues in america today.  As I said before, it is fine for me to say that most serial killers are white, but I am not allowed to say that most armed robbers are black.  Its a double standard.  People today have no idea of what the term "racist" actually means, as you inadvertently demonstrated.  Its a witch hunt, in my opinion, just like communism in the 50's.  A sports announcer says "people are looking for a black quarterback to succeed, so they overrate McNabb," and he is forced to resign.  Anything remotely or indirectly negative towards a minority is considered tabboo to talk about.


 I agree...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 11, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> antsmarching.org?




www.dmbtabs.com


----------



## topolo (Jan 11, 2006)

I just got done rubbing one out.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

By the way Clemson, I don't dislike you at all.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> By the way Clemson, I don't dislike you at all.



The emo ninja has noticed you have decided to follow the ways of the ninja...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 vbmenu_register("postmenu_3639844", true);  
registered tiger



 

Join Date: Apr 2003
Location: where boats break, and children stare
Posts: 4,508 


*Re: Tookie Williams set to die* 






so pathetic...







Blacks=Monkeys?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This was found in a another forum, I guess I am not the only one.



you think you are so fucking smart, don't you.  you are mindless.  I mean, really, am I speaking to a child?

"bringing up race issues"

yes I bring up race issues.  does that mean I start threads directly negatively towards blacks??????  does it??????????


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I'll tell you where I was going with it...I get very irked with race issues in america today.  As I said before, it is fine for me to say that most serial killers are white, but I am not allowed to say that most armed robbers are black.  Its a double standard.  People today have no idea of what the term "racist" actually means, as you inadvertently demonstrated.  Its a witch hunt, in my opinion, just like communism in the 50's.  A sports announcer says "people are looking for a black quarterback to succeed, so they overrate McNabb," and he is forced to resign.  Anything remotely or indirectly negative towards a minority is considered tabboo to talk about.
> 
> guess what, black people murder more people than any other race.  its a fact.  simply stating an actual fact does not make me a racist.



I am inclined to agree, but your methods are questionable...

Though I guess these days, you really have to make a statement to get your point across.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you think you are so fucking smart, don't you.  you are mindless.  I mean, really, am I speaking to a child?
> 
> "bringing up race issues"
> 
> yes I bring up race issues.  does that mean I start threads directly negatively towards blacks??????  does it??????????




You are truly pathetic.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You are truly pathetic.



coming from the guy who posts nothing but "*PWN3D*"


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Blacks=Monkeys?



you are a joke


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> coming from the guy who posts nothing but "*PWN3D*"




speaking of which...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

Do you hate black people? Answer me that. A simple honest answer would suffice.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you are a joke


You posted that buddy.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Do you hate black people? Answer me that. A simple honest answer would suffice.



I'll answer you when you go back answer my 5 questions which you ignored.  you could at least give me that, since you seem so intent on pigeon hole me.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You posted that buddy.



a post about a person who happened to be black (also a murderer, i guess appropriately for this thread), which also had a "dancing monkey" - which is meant to convey that the person you are responding to is childish...

wow...ITS A FUCKING REVELATION!!!!


----------



## MyK (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I'll answer you when you go back answer my 5 questions which you ignored.  you could at least give me that, *since you seem so intent on pigeon hole me*.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 11, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Do you hate black people? Answer me that. A simple honest answer would suffice.


I love all people


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>



count the number of times she called be a racist in this thread, and the number of things she made up out of no where, and then consider the strickingly small amount of substance she offered....

... then come back to me with your rolleyes


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2006)

he


----------



## MyK (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> count the number of times she called be a racist in this thread, and the number of things she made up out of no where, and then consider the strickingly small amount of substance she offered....
> 
> ... then come back to me with your rolleyes


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

OK, no you don't start threads but you barely do here. But most of your posts are negative posts about blacks. On your other site your even worse.

http://www4.antsmarching.org/forum/showthread.php?t=142143

What is that thread about anyway? Why would you go on another forum and make fun of PreMier ? 
I found that while browsing


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> he


we


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I love all people


So do I.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 and google are a dangerous combination.  It stalked me over to another forum too.


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> we


I have a we we


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OK, no you don't start threads but you barely do here. But most of your posts are negative posts about blacks. On your other site your even worse.
> 
> http://www4.antsmarching.org/forum/showthread.php?t=142143
> 
> ...



you are a truly miserable and pathetic person

why we go through your digression here:

- person posts thread about statistics - min0 calls them a racist flat out

- min0 refuses to answer why plain statistics constitute "racism"

- min0 says racism is "all you ever post about"

- min0 refuses to answer questions about what percentage of posts she believes are devoted to racism, comes up with 1 or 2 posts that have some indirect impact or vague parrallel to minorities, possibly in a vaguely negative way

- min0 says "you have repeatedly posted threads like this"

- min0 can't find one single solitary thread I have created that refers negatively to blacks

- min0 refuses to admit she blatantly fabricating things, instead opting for the indirect "i shouldn't have..."  you shouldn't have what????  you should have made shit up about another person with no basis whatsoever?

- min0 refuses to tell me why I can't bring up statistics

- when all else fails, min0 will quote any post on ANOTHER forum that refers to ANYONE of a race other than white in any way, appropriately it happened to be a recently executed murderer

- when that fails, min0 will start posting threads from other forums that have absolutely nothing to do with racism whatsoever, by any stretch of the imagination.  saying this makes me "even worse"



.........is that about right?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I found that while browsing



you found that in OCTOBER.  so you wait until you have a personal agreement and then pull it out?  classy.  again, your google searching is very fucking impressive.


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you are a truly miserable and pathetic person
> 
> why we go through your digression here:
> 
> ...


You forgot one thing....Mino has a great ass.


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2006)

True story


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you are a truly miserable and pathetic person
> why we go through your digression here:
> 
> - person posts thread about statistics - min0 calls them a racist flat out
> ...


no.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you found that in OCTOBER. so you wait until you have a personal agreement and then pull it out? classy. again, *your google searching is very fucking impressive*.


Thats right sweetheart.

Do you hate blacks?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

the best part about you is that you proved the point I was trying to make with this thread better than I ever could have.

racism is a witch hunt.  someone posts something that is a fact, and only a fact and they get called a racist.  someone says a black quarterback is overrated, he gets fired.  Just today Judge Alito got called a racist by Ted Kennedy. (another murderer, only this one happens to be white.  WOW now Im racist against whites)  Racism is the crutch of the weak minded, such as yourself, or those who are to immature to have an adult discussion.

you have absolutely no premise for calling me a racist, and you know it.  when questioned, you won't respond.

you say I equate black people with moneys because the "dancing monkey" animation on that forum, which I used in a thread that happened to be about a black person???  you are a fucking moron.  by that logic, if I said something that happened to relate to a black person here and used  or this  I would be saying that black people should be burnt or should shoot themselves.  or  means I think black people have big eyes.  or  means they have really white teeth.    means they stick out there tongues a lot.  Tookie williams was a murderer who happened to be black.  The dancing monkey was used in response to another member, not even anything about tookie.  

when proven wrong, you will go to any length to smear me that you can think of, even things that have no relation to race.  you have known about that post since october.  you are so offended that you wait till january to tell everyone.  its a smear campaign.  you call me a racist, yet can't prove it, you won't stay on the subject, and when all else fails you get as nasty as you can just to smear me.


answer me this, if you were SO offended by someon posting about your "family," why did you wait 3 or 4 months to bring it up on this site?

the hilarious part is that you actually think I give a shit about you finding that post.  I told premier when he posted it that he looked dumb in that photo, and I told him specifically that I had been waiting for him to post a photo since he bashed me in my photos without being provocked.  I could give a fuck less about it.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thats right sweetheart.
> 
> Do you hate blacks?



you are still down at least 3 unanswered questions.


we'll start with "how does posting facts and no opinion make someone a racist?"

keep in mind, "you always do that" or "you have started 3,000 threads just like this" or "you walk on the moon" or your other unfounded assertions don't suffice.


if you can tackle that one, we'll move on.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2006)

What percentage of these murders were strongarm(fists, feet) deaths?  Maybe black guys can just kick ass better?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll check back in the morning.  not that I expect to have a real, adult response.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I'll check back in the morning. not that I expect to have a real, adult response.


Do you hate blacks? Stop dancing around the issue


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

Be a man and tell the truth. We have another member here who doesn't care for them but a least he doesn't fess up to it.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2006)

You're vague statistics take not into account the relationship of the murderer/victim; murders of female strangers is lower than that of an intimate partner or acquaintance  whereas murder of male strangers is higher. But of those strangers the highest percentage is probably cab drivers.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I'll check back in the morning. not that I expect to have a real, adult response.


Adult? You just called me a fucking moron. I already gave you my response but you still blab your way out of my question.
It looks like you lost your temper kid, take it easy. Please, if you see a black man after this don't do anything you'll regret.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 12, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I'll check back in the morning.  not that I expect to have a real, adult response.



wow.  Im psychic.


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Do you hate blacks? Stop dancing around the issue


Are you saying blacks dance better????? I find that comment offensive.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 12, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> there are about 8 whites in my school out of 500...that should tell u a lot of wiggers like it here



KEFE arnt you spanish?


----------



## MyK (Jan 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Are you saying blacks dance better????? I find that comment offensive.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Is this True?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Is this True?


Hell yeah it's true, when you met LAM in Vegas you were that close to being slaughtered like a sacrificial goat.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> wow. Im *psychic*.


Nope your an* asshole*. How many times have I answered you.

I'm not even looking for your answer, I know what it is.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Dude, you should really lay off that. All I ever see you post is negative stuff about Black people, give it a rest.


 
I stand by what I said in my first post.


----------



## MyK (Jan 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Nope your an* asshole*. How many times have I answered you.
> 
> I'm not even looking for your answer, I know what it is.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How many times have I answered you.



an answer other than made up bullshit??

 .......*0*



oh, wait.... you said "thats all you ever post."  thats definitely true.... .  all 600+ posts....well maybe 300...well maybe 100.....well maybe 10....well probably less than that....


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I stand by what I said in my first post.



and as long as what I am saying is true, then there is nothing wrong with it.

black people are more likely to be murderers than any other race of people.  much, much more likely.  its a statistical fact.  I know people like you think that no one is allowed to talk about it, and would prefer that everyone ignore the truth...but I don't really give a fuck.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> clemson, you need to lay off that truth stuff.  you have to be politically correct, and that means avoiding saying anything negative about minorities, even if it is a statistical fact.




oh...I see


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I can't argue with you about anything of sustance, so I'll just make things up.
> 
> when you call me out on making stuff up, I'll bring up totally irrelevant points that I have known about for months....acting like I am suddenly angered, when really it has nothing to do with what we are talking about...




yep, I noticed that.


----------



## brogers (Jan 12, 2006)

Not surprised by the figures.

I don't care what color their skin is really, I don't think that contributes to it one bit.  The "ghetto" or "thug" culture in America is the culprit, which many many more blacks than whites are a part of.  Education isn't valued, intelligence isn't valued, and life isn't valued in that culture.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 12, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Not surprised by the figures.
> 
> I don't care what color their skin is really, I don't think that contributes to it one bit.  The "ghetto" or "thug" culture in America is the culprit, which many many more blacks than whites are a part of.  Education isn't valued, intelligence isn't valued, and life isn't valued in that culture.


 Back then, they didn't want me. But now im hot, bitches all on me.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 12, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Back then, they didn't want me. But now im hot, bitches all on me.



now i got my grill iced, bitches be all on me
but we don't love the hoes...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 12, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> now i got my grill iced, bitches be all on me
> but we don't love the hoes...


 Who is Mike Jones?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Are you saying blacks dance better????? I find that comment offensive.



I dunno if it's true, but, white people certainly dance worse. All we came up with is the square dance.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I dunno if it's true, but, white people certainly dance worse. All we came up with is the square dance.


That's just as empty an opinion as the original poster.  My parents used to win dance competitions all of the time my Mom's part black but my father is white with a small hint of Cherokee.


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> guess what, black people murder more people than any other race.  its a fact.  simply stating an actual fact does not make me a racist.


True, but white people has murder more people amd started more conflict on this planet than any other race on this planet. I'm fin to make u look like a damn fool.


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


That's the funniest owned ever


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Who is Mike Jones?


Got the wood grain face and sportin the candy paint toenails 
pretendin' to slang rocks while lickin' cocks like a female


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 12, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> True, but white people has murder more people amd started more conflict on this planet than any other race on this planet. I'm fin to make u look like a damn fool.


 What you're getting ready to do is enrage a lot of people. You can't make ignorant comments like these and not expect people to lash out at you. Despite what everyone thinks about Clemsons original post, it was based on a statistical analysis, but what you just posted was out of pure ignorance. I'm staying out of this one, because what you said is very stupid and you have no idea what you're talking about. If you post a credible source that supports what you said, ill retract this post.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> True, but white people has murder more people amd started more conflict on this planet than any other race on this planet. I'm fin to make u look like a damn fool.


That's just as empty an opinion as the original poster.


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> What you're getting ready to do is enrage a lot of people. You can't make ignorant comments like these and not expect people to lash out at you. Despite what everyone thinks about Clemsons original post, it was based on a statistical analysis, but what you just posted was out of pure ignorance. I'm staying out of this one, because what you said is very stupid and you have no idea what you're talking about. If you post a credible source that supports what you said, ill retract this post.


True story


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> What you're getting ready to do is enrage a lot of people. You can't make ignorant comments like these and not expect people to lash out at you. Despite what everyone thinks about Clemsons original post, it was based on a statistical analysis, but what you just posted was out of pure ignorance. I'm staying out of this one, because what you said is very stupid and you have no idea what you're talking about. If you post a credible source that supports what you said, ill retract this post.


Stay what the fuck u want. You know I'm right. Fuck the statistics, you know I'm right Hitler, I mean Stalin, I mean Napolean, I mean Alexander, I mean good god I could go on forever.


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> That's just as empty an opinion as the original poster.


What he posted is the truth and what I posted is the truth.


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story


What? You dont believe white people cause more wars than any other race?


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I'm staying out of this one, because what you said is very stupid and you have no idea what you're talking about.


         Something that I expected you to stay


----------



## MyK (Jan 12, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> What? You dont believe white people cause more wars than any other race?









> The True Cause of Death in Congo
> January 12, 2006: The eight year civil war in Congo is being described as the deadliest since World War II, with over four million dead. This number is an estimate, as the situation in Congo is so chaotic that no one has been able to collect accurate date. Some surveys have been done, and the death rate compared to that of the rest of sub-Saharan Africa. This is the basis of the current ???four million dead??? estimate. But what has been overlooked is that the death rate from disease and lack of health care was higher in Congo even before the civil war began. This was the result of over three decades of kleptomaniac misrule by dictator Mobuto Sese Seko. This guy was legendary for the degree to which he would steal public money. By the late 1990s, there was practically no infrastructure left in the country, because nothing had been spent on that for many years. Health care was particularly absent, and the death rate was already the highest in Africa, or at least it appeared that way. Mobutu didn???t believe in keeping public health or census records either. Things were so bad, that it was no surprise when a rebellion broke out, quickly spread, and turned into a civil war. The depredations of several hundred thousand armed men, and additional deaths among millions of civilians who fled into the bush, probably did create a record high body count. But not four million. Up to half of that can be blamed on Mobutu and his sticky fingered pals. The rest was largely civilian dead from disease and starvation. The smallest amount came from a direct result of looting and pillaging by the undisciplined gunmen and soldiers. Probably still four million. But blame should be placed where it belongs.



http://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htatrit/articles/20060112.aspx


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

Who is this? He looks like a fair friendly person to me?


----------



## MyK (Jan 12, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Who is this? He looks like a fair friendly person to me?




red X????


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> http://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htatrit/articles/20060112.aspx


56.4 million people died in WW2 


Hitler killed six million jews


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Stay what the fuck u want. You know I'm right. Fuck the statistics, you know I'm right Hitler, I mean Stalin, I mean Napolean, I mean Alexander, I mean good god I could go on forever.


Whatever you say Mao Ze Dong, Pol Pot, Menghitsu, Jean Kambanda, Papa Doc.


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> red X????


I think that's are racist friend clemson


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Whatever you say Mao Ze Dong, Pol Pot, Menghitsu, Jean Kambanda, Papa Doc.


Whatever you say Roman Rmpire


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Despite what everyone thinks about Clemsons original post, it was based on a statistical analysis, but what you just posted was out of pure ignorance.
> 
> .


My problem really is not what was written, my problem is who wrote it.
I really can't respect a person who just sits behind a computer and posts negative shit constantly, it gets tired. Whether it's about Whites Blacks Browns or Pinks. 
There is a another member here who doesn't hide the fact he hates blacks, but you know what....I still respect him. He's comes out with some good points some I agree and some I don't .
How am I going to respect a douchbag like this who only reads stats and hasn't live through it.
I grew up in probably the biggest Ghetto...The Bronx New York City and I have seen those stats from my window.

Get this bitch out of here, your a pussy who was banned from another site for being just that.....a pussy.

I'm outta here.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 12, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Stay what the fuck u want. You know I'm right. Fuck the statistics, you know I'm right Hitler, I mean Stalin, I mean Napolean, I mean Alexander, I mean good god I could go on forever.


 You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. Your comment is based on total and complete ignorance, and without any sort of factual basis, you can't expect to be taken serious. Again, I won't go into this because I, as well as many others on this board, have disproven your stupid little comments time after time. But I will say one thing, this thread was originally about the fact that "black people kill more than white people" so please tell me how many people those men you listed have killed by their hands. I'm not talking how many they ordered to be killed, because that isn't what this thread is about. It's about one person killing another of a different race, so list for me the number of people that Hitler himself killed. How about Stalin? Napoleon? Alexander the Great? YOU HAVE NO FUCKING IDEA. Your complete lack of education is more evident with every comment you post.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I think that's are racist friend clemson


No it's not a Friend of Clemson nor is he a racist. 
That's Premier who wore that getup for Halloween.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> My problem really is not what was written, my problem is who wrote it.
> I really can't respect a person who just sits behind a computer and posts negative shit constantly, it gets tired. Whether it's about Whites Blacks Browns or Pinks.


 I understand what you're saying Min0, I was just trying to show how stupid God Hand's post was because it had no factual basis whatsoever.


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. Your comment is based on total and complete ignorance, and without any sort of factual basis, you can't expect to be taken serious. Again, I won't go into this because I, as well as many others on this board, have disproven your stupid little comments time after time. But I will say one thing, this thread was originally about the fact that "black people kill more than white people" so please tell me how many people those men you listed have killed by their hands. I'm not talking how many they ordered to be killed, because that isn't what this thread is about. It's about one person killing another of a different race, so list for me the number of people that Hitler himself killed. How about Stalin? Napoleon? Alexander the Great? YOU HAVE NO FUCKING IDEA. Your complete lack of education is more evident with every comment you post.


   Your right, but at least you got my point douche bag!


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No it's not a Friend of Clemson nor is he a racist.
> That's Premier who wore that getup for Halloween.


Damn, he looks like a weirdo


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I understand what you're saying Min0, I was just trying to show how stupid God Hand's post was because it had no factual basis whatsoever.


Oh no, I know what your saying. He's actually hurting his cause.


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I understand what you're saying Min0, I was just trying to show how stupid God Hand's post was because it had no factual basis whatsoever.


What's next your gonna prove, that there isnt a God?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn, he looks like a weirdo


Most people who dress for Halloween do.


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Oh no, I know what your saying. He's actually hurting his cause.


Cause? Everyone knows blacks in this country do tons and tons of crimes! Yes we do kill and rob and............you get the point. Everyone knows this. This isnt a secret!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 12, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your right, but at least you got my point douche bag!


 bro, let me know you are trying to prove a point and I won't go on a tirade like that.


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Most people who dress for Halloween do.


By weirdo I meant fag


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> bro, let me know you are trying to prove a point and I won't go on a tirade like that.


I just dont see the point of this thread? Black people are better than whites at somethings. Whites are better than blacks at a LOT OF THINGS!


----------



## god hand (Jan 12, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> now i got my grill iced, bitches be all on me
> but we don't love the hoes...


Here's my old one


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> By weirdo I meant fag


Don't let Premier see that.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> .
> How am I going to respect a douchbag like this who only reads stats and hasn't live through it.
> I grew up in probably the biggest Ghetto...The Bronx New York City and I have seen those stats from my window.
> 
> ...



is this about me?  I haven't lived through what?  you think you know something about me?  Im an american citizen, doesn't that mean i get exposed to american culture, crime...etc.?  you think you have more of a right to talk about murder because you live in a high crime area?

and where did I get banned from?  nowhere...

of course, someone like you would support banning someone who posts cold hard statistics that you don't want to hear.  you'de rather no one talked about it.  Its the PC culture, you can't say anything negative about a minority right?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> What? You dont believe white people cause more wars than any other race?



If you are counting life by life, that might be significant, however you should also realize there is a difference between war and murdering someone in a country that is not at war.

white people starting the most wars might also have to do with the fact that white people are traditionally the ones leading countries....


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2006)

Fine the stats are what they, stop being an ignorant ass, and making an sole assessment on a race without knowing what has caused these actions.

If you have real problem with these stats. Step up and start working towards a solution.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> If you have real problem with these stats. Step up and start working towards a solution.


Agreed! 

Rather than jump on it and point fingers, the stats would indicate that you have a problem in the black community. Start asking your politicians what they plan to do to improve the situation. Instead of making imflamatory statements like this..


			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> that means each time you encounter a black person you are 6.6 times more likely to be murdered than you are if you had encountered a white person.


That statement only serves to harbour fear, distrust and hate towards black people. Isnt there enough of that already?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> That statement only serves to harbour fear, distrust and hate towards black people. Isnt there enough of that already?



since it is true, doesn't that point toward the fact that maybe the fear is well founded?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Fine the stats are what they, stop being an ignorant ass, and making an sole assessment on a race without knowing what has caused these actions.
> 
> If you have real problem with these stats. Step up and start working towards a solution.




you people are a never ending source of amusement...how does post an informed statistic make you ignorant?  

if anything vague reference to "what has caused these actions" is ignorant, as it is conclusory and without support.  A statistic, if it is true, is just about as far away from ignorance as one can get.


now, I understand that many people like to talk about politically correct notions such as minorities being "disenfranchised" or "oppressed."  These are, apparently, some kind of attempt at explaining away the differences between races.  It is really politically correct these days to say that there is absolutely no difference between people of different races.  Pointing out statistics like the first post obviously illustrates that there is a big difference.

Isn't it better that people are aware of the truth, rather than being blissfully ignorant?  isn't that the whole idea behind freedom of speech, freedom of the press?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

again, I find it amusing how many people are calling me names like "racist" and "ignorant ass," but not a single one of them can come up with a single plausible reason why it is better to ignore the truth than to talk about it.  The notion that you can't say negative things about minorities in public is so engrained in some of you that it is second nature to scream "racist" at any person who says anything remotely negative about a black person, and you have no explanation for it.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> again, I find it amusing how many people are calling me names like "racist" and "ignorant ass," but not a single one of them can come up with a single plausible reason why it is better to ignore the truth than to talk about it.  The notion that you can't say negative things about minorities in public is so engrained in some of you that it is second nature to scream "racist" at any person who says anything remotely negative about a black person, and you have no explanation for it.




You're a self-important anti-social individual who is obsessed with hatred.  Please seek help for the sake of yourself and your family


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> since it is true, doesn't that point toward the fact that maybe the fear is well founded?


And you had the burning desire to go around and beat your drum about it followed by an inflamatory comment? Rather than be a progressive positive individual of your society and look for solutions? Dont you have enough hate from other countries comming your way that you want to go around focussing on the bad aspects of your fellow citizens? It is guys like you that keep trying to turn back the clock.

Well, i guess i kinda understand how you feel. Since according to the FBI on Hate Crimes "Of those persons who committed a crime based upon their perceived biases, 60.6 percent were white, and 19.7 percent were black."

I leave it to you to calculate and point toward the fact of how likely a visible minority is likely to face a hate crime when he/she encounters a white person.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> again, I find it amusing how many people are calling me names like "racist" and "ignorant ass," but not a single one of them can come up with a single plausible reason why it is better to ignore the truth than to talk about it. The notion that you can't say negative things about minorities in public is so engrained in some of you that it is second nature to scream "racist" at any person who says anything remotely negative about a black person, and you have no explanation for it.


 
Again if these stats are such a concern to you, then take that effort you have for spreading this information and look for a solution.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Again if these stats are such a concern to you, then take that effort you have for spreading this information and look for a solution.




His solution was to post it on a forum on the internet.  He is not much of an "idea guy".


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> You're a self-important anti-social individual who is obsessed with hatred.  Please seek help for the sake of yourself and your family


so what's your point


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Well, i guess i kinda understand how you feel. Since according to the FBI on Hate Crimes "Of those persons who committed a crime based upon their perceived biases, 60.6 percent were white, and 19.7 percent were black."
> 
> I leave it to you to calculate and point toward the fact of how likely a visible minority is likely to face a hate crime when he/she encounters a white person.



thats interesting because, as I said before, 77% of the population is white and 14% is black.  it seems you have a basic lack of understanding when it comes to statistics, because the ones you posted say that a white person is disproportionately unlikely to commite a hate crime, and a black person is disproportionately likely to commit it. 


fucking racist, hate filled, fucking ignorant ass.  how dare you say something negative about a minority!!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> the ones you posted say that a white person is disproportionately unlikely to commite a hate crime, and a black person is disproportionately likely to commit it.



Black on black crime is not a hate crime.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Again if these stats are such a concern to you, then take that effort you have for spreading this information and look for a solution.



I would say the first step towards a solution is understanding the problem.  maybe thats why we are so far away from a solution right now, people like you and min0 would prefer everyone ignore the problem.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Black on black crime is not a hate crime.



is this supposed to mean something, in reference to what you quoted?

my point was that if whites make up 77% of the national population and 60.6 of the hate crime perpetrating population, while blacks make up 14% of the national population and 19.7 percent of the hate crime perpetrating population, then blacks are disproportionately more likely and whites are disproportionately less likely to commit a hate crime.

you have to compare the numbers to the general population, not just take them at face value.  if i said 80% of all car accidents are caused by SUV's, that means absolutely nothing until you know what percentage of the vehicles on the road are SUVs.


but remember, we aren't allowed to talk about what we are talking about.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 13, 2006)

I think "enviroment" should be taken into account in that stat.  The 32% of white people who commit probably live in empovished neighborhoods as well as the 33% of blacks who commit.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> is this supposed to mean something, in reference to what you quoted?
> 
> my point was that if whites make up 77% of the national population and 60.6 of the hate crime perpetrating population, while blacks make up 14% of the national population and 19.7 percent of the hate crime perpetrating population, then blacks are disproportionately more likely and whites are disproportionately less likely to commit a hate crime.
> 
> you have to compare the numbers to the general population, not just take them at face value.  if i said 80% of all car accidents are caused by SUV's, that means absolutely nothing until you know what percentage of the vehicles on the road are SUVs.




And what percentage of accidents are not reported or solved, and what percentage of accidents are due to illegal activity and which are due completely by accident.  

To go back to the initial example, what determines a hate crime...What defines that a crime was committed?  If it is whether or not they are found guilty then you have no idea whether they actually did it or not.  You can't just take 2 numbers and multiply them together is my point.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> To go back to the initial example, what determines a hate crime...What defines that a crime was committed?  If it is whether or not they are found guilty then you have no idea whether they actually did it or not.  You can't just take 2 numbers and multiply them together is my point.



you know, people who can't support their argument always say things like this.  "statistics aren't exact," or "they only count the convicted, not the actual number."  

I admit, statistics do not report the exactly precise, down to the decimal reality, but unless you have some reason to believe they are actually biased towards one group or another, then I would say FBI statistics are probably a fairly accurate indicator.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2006)

Your stats are whack yo.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

Mods please ban this pathetic troll (clemson)


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

freedom of speech is lost on you guys, isn't it?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> freedom of speech is lost on you guys, isn't it?


No and neither is belittling an entire race based on a scopious statistic.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> No and neither is belittling an entire race based on a scopious statistic.



scopious?

is that synonymous for "true?"  or is it "shouldn't be talked about even though it is true?"


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ....according to the FBI on Hate Crimes "Of those persons who committed a crime based upon their perceived biases, 60.6 percent were white, and 19.7 percent were black...



by that logic, I guess BulkMeUp should also be banned.  Is that correct?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> since it is true, doesn't that point toward the fact that maybe the fear is well founded?


A Stat I would like to see Clemson  is one that would separate the middle class blacks from the lower class blacks. That would interest me and would be fair.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> by that logic, I guess BulkMeUp should also be banned. Is that correct?


No, he does not have a history of hate.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I would say the first step towards a solution is understanding the problem. maybe thats why we are so far away from a solution right now, people like you and min0 would prefer everyone ignore the problem.


What would be your solution then?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I think "enviroment" should be taken into account in that stat. The 32% of white people who commit probably live in empovished neighborhoods as well as the 33% of blacks who commit.


I didn't see this, point taken.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2006)

It is all about location and poverty.  We all have the neighborhood where it's best to have the doors locked and the windows rolled up.  Where I live alot of the people in these neighborhoods happen to be Filipino or Polynesian, rarely any blacks in fact more whites live in these areas than blacks.  So your statistic means nothing in my world.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> A Stat I would like to see Clemson  is one that would separate the middle class blacks from the lower class blacks. That would interest me and would be fair.



I agree, that would be interesting.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What would be your solution then?



I don't have a solution, but I do think you have to understand the problem in order to find the solution.  do you disagree?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I don't have a solution, but I do think you have to understand the problem in order to find the solution. do you disagree?


No I don't. But one problem may be the role models they have now...Terrel Owens--selfish loudmouth idiot...gangster rappers..


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2006)

The sad part about that is that you are now seeing young white americans also trying to be gangster rappers.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The sad part about that is that you are now seeing young white americans also trying to be gangster rappers.


They're also the ones funding the menace, you don't think the 14% blacks are keeping those guys in Platinum Toothed heaven do you?


----------



## god hand (Jan 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The sad part about that is that you are now seeing young white americans also trying to be gangster rappers.


YES THIS IS A BIG PROBLEM AND ITS GETTING WORSE!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> fucking racist, hate filled, fucking ignorant ass.  how dare you say something negative about a minority!!!!


What are you talking about? I asked you to calculate and point toward the fact of how likely a visible minority is likely to face a hate crime when he/she encounters a *white person*. According to you, whites make up 77% which is a majority. So how am i saying anything about a minority? You are trying to twist it around bring focus on blacks.  

Let me make it easy for you. Just fill in the blank to this statement modified from your first post: "that means each time you encounter a white person you are ____ times more likely to have a hate crime comitted than you are if you had encountered a black person."


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 13, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> They're also the ones funding the menace, you don't think the 14% blacks are keeping those guys in Platinum Toothed heaven do you?


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

I hate white people


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I hate white people


 So do I


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No I don't. But one problem may be the role models they have now...Terrel Owens--selfish loudmouth idiot...gangster rappers..




I agree 100%.  I think if black parents taught their children to look up to Supreme Court Justic Thomas, or Condaleeza Rice rather than 50 cent or Terrel Owens, that would be a very positive change.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I agree 100%.  I think if black parents taught their children to look up to Supreme Court Justice Thomas, or Condoleeza Rice rather than 50 cent or Terrel Owens, that would be a very positive change.


Money grubbing bureaucrats are my favorite role models.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ...according to the FBI on Hate Crimes "Of those persons who committed a crime based upon their perceived biases, 60.6 percent were white, and 19.7 percent were black."
> 
> I leave it to you to calculate and point toward the fact of how likely a visible minority is likely to face a hate crime when he/she encounters a white person.






			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? I asked you to calculate and point toward the fact of how likely a visible minority is likely to face a hate crime when he/she encounters a *white person*. According to you, whites make up 77% which is a majority. So how am i saying anything about a minority? You are trying to twist it around bring focus on blacks.
> 
> Let me make it easy for you. Just fill in the blank to this statement modified from your first post: "that means each time you encounter a white person you are ____ times more likely to have a hate crime comitted than you are if you had encountered a black person."



I am going to go by step through step because apparently the last time it wasn't simple enough.

White people make up 77% of the population.  They make up only 61% of the people who commit hate crimes.  61 is LESS THAN 77, so a white person is disproportionately UNLIKELY to commit a hate crime.    

Black people make up 14% of the population.  They make up 19.7% of the people who commit hate crimes.  19.7% is MORE THAN 14%, so a black person is disproportionately LIKELY to commit a hate crime.

see how that works?  you must compare the percent in question to the actual population.  If 77% of the hate crime commiters were white, and 14% were white, that would mean that both races are equally likely to commit a hate crime because both races would be exactly proportional to the national population.  


the sentence "each time you encounter a white person you are ____ times more likely to have a hate crime comitted than you are if you had encountered a black person" is impossible because you aren't more likely, you are less likely.


......that was exhausting....


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I agree 100%.  I think if black parents taught their children to look up to Supreme Court Justic *Thomas, or Condaleeza Rice *rather than 50 cent or Terrel Owens, that would be a very positive change.


Yes they are fine people


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I am going to go by step through step because apparently the last time it wasn't simple enough.
> 
> White people make up 77% of the population.  They make up only 61% of the people who commit hate crimes.  61 is LESS THAN 77, so a white person is disproportionately UNLIKELY to commit a hate crime.
> 
> ...




Stop grasping at straws and please seek help...  


Mods please ban this person for a minimum of 2 days.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I agree 100%. I think if black parents taught their children to look up to Supreme Court Justic Thomas, or Condaleeza Rice rather than 50 cent or Terrel Owens, that would be a very positive change.


The problem is that they are not considered cool or hip.....that now applies to most kids of all colors.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I am going to go by step through step because apparently the last time it wasn't simple enough.


Read my post again. I didnt ask for an analysis of the statstics. I asked you to complete the statement. 

Anyway, the point i am trying to make is that you did not have a problem in posting stats followed by your statment of analysis. Your original post can be sumarised to say "Beware of blacks. They are more likely to kill you". If you had another message to convey in your original post, lets hear it.

By your logic you would also say something like "Beware of Immigrants. They are more likely to be a drain on the economy" or "Beware of gay men, they are more likely to give you AIDS" or "Beware of Muslims, they are more likely to be terrorists" ..etc. What purpouse do such kind of statements serve other than hate mongering?

I think it is totally inapporpriate to post some stats followed up by a statment to highlight a fact, which is seems targeted to people of a certain background (or anything else for the matter).

No one has disputed the stats. Most agree that they may not be accurate and there are other factors involved that need to be taken into consideration. But your original post is so narrow on what it says. It is difficult to imagine anything else that you may be trying to say other than it sounds racist.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Read my post again. I didnt ask for an analysis of the statstics. I asked you to complete the statement.
> 
> Anyway, the point i am trying to make is that you did not have a problem in posting stats followed by your statment of analysis. Your original post can be sumarised to say "Beware of blacks. They are more likely to kill you". If you had another message to convey in your original post, lets hear it.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Bulk for finding the correct words.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> By your logic you would also say something like "Beware of Immigrants. They are more likely to be a drain on the economy" or "Beware of gay men, they are more likely to give you AIDS" or "Beware of Muslims, they are more likely to be terrorists" ..etc. What purpouse do such kind of statements serve other than hate mongering?



thats all true.

and "beware of whites, they are more likely to be serial killers and white collar criminals"

and don't see anything wrong with saying any of those.  they are statements that are true but that most people would like to ignore.  I don't think ignoring it helps anything.

I wanted to see peoples reactions, and I saw what I was expecting: pleas for censorship, baseless allegations, name calling...anything but considering the truth of it.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 13, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Read my post again. I didnt ask for an analysis of the statstics. I asked you to complete the statement.



well then the answer is "0."  you are 0% more likely to be the victim of a hate crime.


----------



## god hand (Jan 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I hate white people


I hate everybody


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thanks Bulk for finding the correct words.


ur welcome.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you know, people who can't support their argument always say things like this.  "statistics aren't exact," or "they only count the convicted, not the actual number."
> 
> I admit, statistics do not report the exactly precise, down to the decimal reality, but unless you have some reason to believe they are actually biased towards one group or another, then I would say FBI statistics are probably a fairly accurate indicator.



Retard, I am a researcher, I spend 8 hours a day looking at statistics.  It is an economic relationship, not a racial one.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I don't think ignoring it helps anything.


And you think making a racially obvious comment helps?

No one implied in anyway ignoring it helps.

I get the feeling you are one of those 'righteous' people that dont hesitste to open their mouth to voice a loud opinion in a nasty way, but would rarely ever bother to actually take the trouble to do something about an issue to make a positive change. 

Making a comments in a nasty way dosent count as 'doing' something. You really want to do something then go out into your community and work with your community/neighbourhod to make it a better place. Not just yell obscenly from atop your soapbox.



			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> I wanted to see peoples reactions, and I saw what I was expecting: pleas for censorship, baseless allegations, name calling...


You are equally guilty of some of those as well, so whats your point?



			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> anything but considering the truth of it.


Show me one post in this thread where someone said and proved that the stats are fake/incorrect/lies? Keeping in mind i already said 


> No one has disputed the stats. Most agree that they may not be accurate and there are other factors involved that need to be taken into consideration.


The truth (however accurate or inaccurate the stats may be) has and is not being questioned. Your charecter is.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> well then the answer is "0."  you are 0% more likely to be the victim of a hate crime.


0%? So you claim all white people would _never _commit a hate crime?  

Oh comon, professor of race relations, surely you can do better than that!


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> did you know 35.7% of all known murders are committed by black people?  only about 32% are white.  this seems about equal until you realize that only 13% of the population is black, 77% is white.
> 
> that means each time you encounter a black person you are 6.6 times more likely to be murdered than you are if you had encountered a white person.




these statements are ignorant, and your logic is pathetic at best.  I would explain myself, but i dont feel the need to as my reasoning is self evident.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 13, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> well then the answer is "0."  you are 0% more likely to be the victim of a hate crime.



*clemson-aka-little-dick-flat-ass, and let's not forget your partner, Mrs. foreman-take-it-in-the ass,* you both make the *KKK *look like the YMCA.  You can quote stats all day.  Does your stats state that a white guy at Enron stole $450 million dollars?  What???s worst, a black punk committing one murder, or *50,000 people losing their retirement*?  Those criminal statistics won't show up in your FBI stat sheet.  If you would have at least completed your GED, you would know that statistics are shit*.  They are correlations used to justify budgets and restraints, with no relevance to conclusive and empirical analysis reporting.   I probably should interpret the aforementioned sentence for your dumb white-ass, but I won't.   

*Your objective for creating this thread was to awaken the DEVIL.*  You succeeded.  *Your statements reflect your insecurities which include having the worst genetics on the planet (yeah I saw your pathetic images-wow), *blaming others for your defects (probably a C-student like your idol, george bush), and your ignorance about sociological and economical issues that affect mainly the disadvantaged.  Additionally, you don???t know what black parents teach their kids.  You are white.  How do you know what blacks teach their kids, fucking* idiot?  I would never teach my kids to look up to rice or Thomas.  Neither of those two have clue, just like you, little-dick bitch*.  I would teach my kids to look up to Philip Emeagwali, the father of the Internet (http://www.math.buffalo.edu/mad/computer-science/emeagwali_philip.html).  Now go take some creatine, mrs. Clemson(skinny-little-dick bitch)  and foreman-take-it-in-the-ass.

Btw, Clemson, your cousins are waiting for your membership fee:


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *clemson-aka-little-dick-flat-ass, and let's not forget your partner, Mrs. foreman-take-it-in-the ass,* you both make the *KKK *look like the YMCA. You can quote stats all day. Does your stats state that a white guy at Enron stole $450 million dollars? What???s worst, a black punk committing one murder, or *50,000 people losing their retirement*? Those criminal statistics won't show up in your FBI stat sheet. If you would have at least completed your GED, you would know that statistics are shit*. They are correlations used to justify budgets and restraints, with no relevance to conclusive and empirical analysis reporting. I probably should interpret the aforementioned sentence for your dumb white-ass, but I won't.
> 
> *Your objective for creating this thread was to awaken the DEVIL.* You succeeded. *Your statements reflect your insecurities which include having the worst genetics on the planet (yeah I saw your pathetic images-wow), *blaming others for your defects (probably a C-student like your idol, george bush), and your ignorance about sociological and economical issues that affect mainly the disadvantaged. Additionally, you don???t know what black parents teach their kids. You are white. How do you know what blacks teach their kids, fucking* idiot? I would never teach my kids to look up to rice or Thomas. Neither of those two have clue, just like you, little-dick bitch*. I would teach my kids to look up to Philip Emeagwali, the father of the Internet (http://www.math.buffalo.edu/mad/computer-science/emeagwali_philip.html). Now go take some creatine, mrs. Clemson(skinny-little-dick bitch) and foreman-take-it-in-the-ass.
> 
> Btw, Clemson, your cousins are waiting for your membership fee:


  It was only a matter of time before this genius showed up....


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2006)

haha, how does this guy pop up in every thread that involves race? Last time he was famous for saying "tiny limp dicked white fuckers"


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2006)

This guy makes me want to embrace Clemson.....


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This guy makes me want to embrace Clemson.....



He makes me want to embrace you...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2006)

Me passing gas makes you feel that way.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Me passing gas makes you feel that way.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2006)

You remind me of my leg, pillow, face  humping dog..........we had him neutered.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You remind me of my leg, pillow, face  humping dog..........we had him neutered.


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> (probably a C-student like your idol, george bush)


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

I havent killed anybody 





































































yet


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This guy makes me want to embrace Clemson.....


Ya, clemson is an angel compared to that dick! I didnt even bother reading his post and def am not going to post a response to it.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 14, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> "that means each time you encounter a white person you are ____ times more likely to have a hate crime comitted than you are if you had encountered a black person."





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 0%? So you claim all white people would _never _commit a hate crime?
> 
> Oh comon, professor of race relations, surely you can do better than that!





Ok....we will try this again.  try to follow me this time.  I suggest reading this over and over until you understand.


BulkMeUp, you have a pillow case filled with pool balls.  5 of them are "solid colored" pool balls, 1 is a "striped colored" pool ball.  you reach your hand in without looking, and pool out one ball.  how much MORE LIKELY are you to pull out the striped ball then a solid colored ball?

you are not MORE LIKELY.  Its an impossible sentence.  you have a 1/6 chance of getting the striped one and a 5/6 chance of getting a solid one....YOU ARE LESS LIKELY

do you understand that???  if you do, move on to the next part.




you have 100 people in a room.  77 are white, 14 are black, the other 9 are hispanic and asian. This is exactly equal to the national population.  10% of those hundred people commit hate crimes (that equals 10 people btw).

60% of those who commit hate crimes are white.  20% are black.  So out of your 10 people who commit hate crimes, 6 are white, 2 are black, 2 are hispanic or asian.    

Now it is true that if you pull any single person out of the room at random, you will most likely get a white person.  And, if you pull any single hate crime perpetrator out of the room, they are most likely going to be white.

BUT, if you pull one single white person, and one single black person out of the room, the black person is more likely to be a hate crime perpetrator than the white person.......stay with me....

there a 6 white criminals, and 77 whites.  6/77 = .078 (or 7.8%).  There are 2 black criminals, and 14 blacks.  2/14 = .143 (or 14.3%).  If you pull out one single white person, you have a 7.8% chance of the being a hate crime perpetrator, if you pull out one single black person you have a 14.3% chance of them being a hate crime perpetrator.




so your sentence has no answer.  On an one-to-one basis, encounter one white person or one black person, you are less likely to encounter a hate crime perpetrator if you encounter a white person.  

I am not going to explain that a fourth time, so if you don't get it you can either read over it again, take my word for it, or choose to remain blissfully ignorant....


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> clemson-aka-little-dick-flat-ass,
> 
> I probably should interpret the aforementioned sentence for your dumb white-ass, but I won't.
> 
> Your statements reflect your insecurities which include having the worst genetics on the planet




see what happens?  if you use the term "racist" to describe anyone who says anything negative about a race, then you really don't have a word capable of describing people like this tool bag.  "racist" just doesn't have enough meaning anymore.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> What???s worst, a black punk committing one murder, or *50,000 people losing their retirement*?



I think most people value life over property, so taking someone's life would be worse.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *clemson-aka-little-dick-flat-ass, and let's not forget your partner, Mrs. foreman-take-it-in-the ass,* you both make the *KKK *look like the YMCA. You can quote stats all day. Does your stats state that a white guy at Enron stole $450 million dollars? What???s worst, a black punk committing one murder, or *50,000 people losing their retirement*? Those criminal statistics won't show up in your FBI stat sheet. If you would have at least completed your GED, you would know that statistics are shit*. They are correlations used to justify budgets and restraints, with no relevance to conclusive and empirical analysis reporting. I probably should interpret the aforementioned sentence for your dumb white-ass, but I won't.
> 
> *Your objective for creating this thread was to awaken the DEVIL.* You succeeded. *Your statements reflect your insecurities which include having the worst genetics on the planet (yeah I saw your pathetic images-wow), *blaming others for your defects (probably a C-student like your idol, george bush), and your ignorance about sociological and economical issues that affect mainly the disadvantaged. Additionally, you don???t know what black parents teach their kids. You are white. How do you know what blacks teach their kids, fucking* idiot? I would never teach my kids to look up to rice or Thomas. Neither of those two have clue, just like you, little-dick bitch*. I would teach my kids to look up to Philip Emeagwali, the father of the Internet (http://www.math.buffalo.edu/mad/computer-science/emeagwali_philip.html). Now go take some creatine, mrs. Clemson(skinny-little-dick bitch) and foreman-take-it-in-the-ass.
> 
> Btw, Clemson, your cousins are waiting for your membership fee:


 
How did you know about that


----------



## brogers (Jan 14, 2006)

It's far, far more cultural than economic, or racial.  Blacks, hispanics, asians and whites in that culture are pretty much the scum of society.

Regarding the economics, "poor in America" is a joke in global context.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> *It's far, far more cultural than economic, or racial. Blacks, hispanics, asians and whites in that culture are pretty much the scum of society.*
> 
> Regarding the economics, "poor in America" is a joke in global context.


Do you mean the Bling Bling culture?


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> It's far, far more cultural than economic, or racial. Blacks, hispanics, asians and whites in that culture are pretty much the scum of society.
> 
> *Regarding the economics, "poor in America" is a joke in global context*.


No country in the world has such a big gap between the rich and poor as in America.....I see your point but think it is misleading and just straight up bull shit. America has some very poor people.......You can find some real shit holes that are worse but find a country that is in the top 20 in wealth ( GDP per capita) , that is worse than America in how it's poor live...


----------



## brogers (Jan 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No country in the world has such a big gap between the rich and poor as in America.....I see your point but think it is misleading and just straight up bull shit. America has some very poor people.......You can find some real shit holes that are worse but find a country that is in the top 20 in wealth ( GDP per capita) , that is worse than America in how it's poor live...


 
Here's some facts from 1990.

38 percent of the persons whom the Census Bureau identifies as "poor" own their own homes with a median value of $39,200.
* 62 percent of "poor" households own a car; 14 percent own two or more cars.
* Nearly half of all "poor" households have air-conditioning; 31 percent have microwave ovens.
* Nationwide, some 22,000 "poor" households have heated swimming pools or Jacuzzis.
"Poor" Americans today are better housed, better fed, and own more property than did the average U.S. citizen throughout much of the 20th Century. In 1988, the per capita expenditures of the lowest income fifth of the U.S. population exceeded the per capita expenditures of the median American household in 1955, after adjusting for inflation

Seventeen percent of U.S. households in "poverty" have automatic dishwashers, well above the rate for the general West European population in 1980.15 Among America's "poor" there are 344 cars per 1,000 persons.16 This is roughly the same ratio as exists for the total population of the United Kingdom. A poor American is 40 percent more likely to own a car than the average Japanese; 30 times more likely than the average Pole; and 50 times more likely than the average Mexican.17

On average, officially poor U.S. households have 0.56 persons per room, which means they have more space than that available to the average American household in 1970, and the average West European household in 1980.21 By contrast, the average Japanese lives in a home with 0.8 persons per room, the average Mexican lives in a house with 2.5 persons in a room, while the average citizen of India lives in a house with 2.8 persons per room.22


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Here's some facts from 1990.
> 
> 38 percent of the persons whom the Census Bureau identifies as "poor" own their own homes with a median value of $39,200.
> * 62 percent of "poor" households own a car; 14 percent own two or more cars.
> ...


 
I don't believe some of your facts...please post the source..

I have seen the poor first hand and 0 had a pool or jacuzzi ( some have $10.00 blow up pools....that might fit the Republican stats for a pool?) ......owning a piece of shit car ( worth $500) or a $19,95 microwave is hardly living the good life...

That looks like Republican BS propaganda.....spin on.


----------



## brogers (Jan 14, 2006)

It's from the 1990 census.  

Of course I went to a conservative site to find the information.  But it isn't propaganda, it's just data.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I don't believe some of your facts...please post the source..
> 
> I have seen the poor first hand and 0 had a pool or jacuzzi......owning a piece of shit car ( worth $500) or a $19,95 microwave is hardly living the good life...
> 
> That looks like Republican BS propaganda.....spin on.




bitch, please, this is a no spin zone.   


He spun it like your stats...


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> It's from the 1990 census.
> 
> Of course I went to a conservative site to find the information. But it isn't propaganda, it's just data.


It is 100% spin and thats all..Total BS and fake stats.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> bitch, please, this is a no spin zone.
> 
> 
> He spun it like your stats...


Unlike brogers my stats are all true and I don't mix numbers with % to skew the facts...


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> bitch, please, this is a no spin zone.
> 
> 
> He spun it like your stats...


 
I posted a pic in my gallery....
And where is your buddy BigDyl?


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I posted a pic in my gallery....
> And where is your buddy BigDyl?






...well, almost as big as my arm...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 14, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> BulkMeUp, you have a pillow case filled with pool balls.  5 of them are "solid colored" pool balls, 1 is a "striped colored" pool ball.  you reach your hand in without looking, and pool out one ball.  how much MORE LIKELY are you to pull out the striped ball then a solid colored ball?


If i reach in and do not get any balls, in other words i get zero balls, that would indicate there arent any balls in the pillow.

So as per your math/logic, your following statement ....



			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> well then the answer is "0." you are 0% more likely to be the victim of a hate crime.


...Indicates that "0" white people would commit a hate crime. In other words, white people would not comit hate crimes.



			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> there a 6 white criminals, and 77 whites.  6/77 = .078 (or 7.8%).  There are 2 black criminals, and 14 blacks.  2/14 = .143 (or 14.3%).  *If you pull out one single white person, you have a 7.8% chance of the being a hate crime perpetrator,* if you pull out one single black person you have a 14.3% chance of them being a hate crime perpetrator.
> 
> so your sentence has no answer.


The sentrence does have an answer. According to your math, the correct answer is "7.8%." And not "0%". So your statement should read "you are 7.8%% more likely to be the victim of a hate crime (by a white person)."

That statement is perfectly valid on its own and makes sense on its own. There is nothing wrong with that statement by itself. It does not need a supplimentary fact attached to it to make sense. E.G "the sky is blue" is enough. Not necessary to say "The Sky is blue as the grass is green".

You original post states that a person is "more likely to be killed by a black person" and then takes it further by making a comparison to whites.



			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> I am not going to explain that a fourth time, so if you don't get it you can either read over it again, take my word for it, or choose to remain blissfully ignorant....


Why do you make it a question of me being ignorant? Show me where i disputed your math. I have never asked you to repeat yourself over and over again.Matter of fact i said more than once and will say it again and I suggest reading this over and over until you understand.





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> No one has disputed the stats. Most agree that they may not be accurate and there are other factors involved that need to be taken into consideration.



You choose to ingore this 





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you had another message to convey in your original post, lets hear it.


So tell us, do _you _think your original post is Racist?


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> ...well, almost as big as my arm...


 
Join Date: *01-12-2006* 

PostsTotal Posts: *102* (50.59 posts per day) Last Post:
did you know?
Today 02:15 PM Find all posts by Ghost_DogFind all threads started by Ghost_Dog



*Whore*


----------



## brogers (Jan 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It is 100% spin and thats all..Total BS and fake stats.


 
Well here's a personal experience.

Neither of my parents graduated from college.  My father got virtually zero help from his parents and was practically a bum for awhile.  My mother had minimal parental assistance (her parents were poor).  Despite this, my father was able to succeed, and his current job pays 130K+ (not bad for a college dropout).  My mother also has a job paying 25K (this would blow away the poverty line income for a single household).

I don't have much sympathy for the poor, because I believe most of them are poor by choice.  Not that they actively decide "I want to be poor," but that they decide to do little or nothing to improve themselves, often they get involved with drugs and alcohol abuse instead.

The only people who are blameless are children of poor families (often single parent households).  Having multiple children when you're poor isn't good idea btw.

I am still in college, but if I came out and my income was below the poverty line, I would blame no one but myself.  Since I expect this of myself, and my family members have risen far out of poverty, I believe the vast majority of people who deeply desire success will have it.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Well here's a personal experience.
> 
> Neither of my parents graduated from college. My father got virtually zero help from his parents and was practically a bum for awhile. My mother had minimal parental assistance (her parents were poor). Despite this, my father was able to succeed, and his current job pays 130K+ (not bad for a college dropout). My mother also has a job paying 25K (this would blow away the poverty line income for a single household).
> 
> ...


My Dad is the same way.....poor as dirt, grew up in the ghetto......Got a 4.0 and a scholarship to college for football ( and worked like a slave from 11 on) .....then Law school...made millions by 50 and retired.....


The sad fact is he/they is/are one in a million....and even worse that time is gone.....try to do what they did 40 years ago......good luck with that.
This country is not full of the oppritunity it once was...


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> clemson-aka-little-dick-flat-ass ... Mrs. foreman-take-it-in-the ass  ... mrs. Clemson(skinny-little-dick bitch) ... foreman-take-it-in-the-ass.



What a tool,  "little dick flat ass"?  I cant believe my eyes.  Keep these kind of insults in the kindergarten class room ok?


----------



## mxrc (Jan 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Well here's a personal experience.
> 
> Neither of my parents graduated from college.  My father got virtually zero help from his parents and was practically a bum for awhile.  My mother had minimal parental assistance (her parents were poor).  Despite this, my father was able to succeed, and his current job pays 130K+ (not bad for a college dropout).  My mother also has a job paying 25K (this would blow away the poverty line income for a single household).
> 
> ...............



brogers, you're views are reflective of white america's arrogance and ignorance.  Your father was able to obtain a 130k position because he is white.  If a black-uneducated person interviewed for the same job, he/she would be told they need a college degree or updated skillsets.  Whites are given opportunities by other whites to learn on the job.   Whereas, blacks have to be over-qualified to even get an interview.   My neighbor, black, graduated from stanford, interviewed 10 times before IBM hired him.  He is now an exec at IBM.  He was asked 5 years ago to mentor and train a white uneducated bafoon like yourself.  The white employee had no computer science education.  Most engineers in his department come from a computer science background.  You probably won't understand this aforementioned scenario because you are blinded by chains of whiteness.  Additionally, stop trying to analyze black home life.  You don't have a clue.  Until you grow up in america as a black male, shut the fuck* up.    This was my nice reply.  The next one will reflect your ignorance...


----------



## MyK (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> brogers, you're views are reflective of white america's arrogance and ignorance.  Your father was able to obtain a 130k position because he is white.  If a black-uneducated person interviewed for the same job, he/she would be told they need a college degree or updated skillsets.  Whites are given opportunities by other whites to learn on the job.   Whereas, blacks have to be over-qualified to even get an interview.   My neighbor, black, graduated from stanford, interviewed 10 times before IBM hired him.  He is now an exec at IBM.  He was asked 5 years ago to mentor and train a white uneducated bafoon like yourself.  The white employee had no computer science education.  Most engineers in his department come from a computer science background.  You probably won't understand this aforementioned scenario because you are blinded by chains of whiteness.  Additionally, stop trying to analyze black home life.  You don't have a clue.  Until you grow up in america as a black male, shut the fuck* up.    This was my nice reply.  The next one will reflect your ignorance...


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 14, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Why do you make it a question of me being ignorant?



yes.  after four explanations you still do not understand it.  math and common sense are apparently beyond you.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 14, 2006)

*EXPLANATION NUMBER 5*



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Let me make it easy for you. Just fill in the blank to this statement modified from your first post: "that means each time you encounter a white person you are ____ times more likely to have a hate crime comitted than you are if you had encountered a black person."





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The sentrence does have an answer. According to your math, the correct answer is "7.8%." And not "0%". So your statement should read "you are 7.8%% more likely to be the victim of a hate crime (by a white person)."



NO.  you are not 7.8% MORE LIKELY.  you are LESS LIKELY.  any single black person is more likely to be a hate crime perpetrator than any single white person, as per my last explanation.


You encounter one black person.  There is a 14.3% chance that they commit hate crimes.

You encounter one white person.  There is a 7.8% chance that they commit hate crimes.

7.8% is *LESS THAN* 14.3%



i really don't know how much simpler I can make it.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> brogers, you're views are reflective of white america's arrogance and ignorance. Your father was able to obtain a 130k position because he is white. If a black-uneducated person interviewed for the same job, he/she would be told they need a college degree or updated skillsets. Whites are given opportunities by other whites to learn on the job. Whereas, blacks have to be over-qualified to even get an interview. My neighbor, black, graduated from stanford, interviewed 10 times before IBM hired him. He is now an exec at IBM. He was asked 5 years ago to mentor and train a white uneducated bafoon like yourself. The white employee had no computer science education. Most engineers in his department come from a computer science background. You probably won't understand this aforementioned scenario because you are blinded by chains of whiteness. Additionally, stop trying to analyze black home life. You don't have a clue. Until you grow up in america as a black male, shut the fuck* up. This was my nice reply. The next one will reflect your ignorance...


Both of you are full of sh-t and living is a fantasy world.
First off  broges is talking about the distant past....1960 and back is gone..the new America worships global wealth so if you are poor you can fuck off.....esp if you are white and poor....those bastards don't have a chance.

Now poor blacks have it better than ever in America and have 10x the oppritunities of poor whites, Mexicans or asians..


Both of you are just stupid kids with no real world experiance....in a generation or two both of you might have a clue.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 14, 2006)

ms. foreman-take-it-in-the-ass, you don't know that the fuck you are talking about.  I am a black male who grew up poor in the most racist city in america.  I was gifted with athletic talents what resulted elevating my lifestyle to having more than I need.  I have lived on both sides as a black male.  You don't have a clue.  You can only speak from a *white*-take-it-in-the-ass fag perspective.  *When you become black, you can speak regarding black issues as they affect blacks, ok dumb fuck*.*


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> If a black-uneducated person interviewed for the same job, he/she would be told they need a college degree or updated skillsets.  Whites are given opportunities by other whites to learn on the job.   Whereas, blacks have to be over-qualified to even get an interview.




do they also "have to" make unsupported, over-generalized excuses?


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> ms. foreman-take-it-in-the-ass, you don't know that the fuck you are talking about. I am a black male who grew up poor in the most racist city in america. I was gifted with athletic talents what resulted elevating my lifestyle to having more than I need. I have live on both sides as black male. You don't have a clue. You can only speak from a white-take-it-in-the-ass fag perspective. When you become black, you can speak regarding black issues as they affect blacks, ok dumb fuck*.


You are a gay white 40 year old man and I could care less about your sexual fantasies .

EDIT: and if you look in my photo gallery dummy you will see my huge black arm.......


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> ms. foreman-take-it-in-the-ass, you don't know that the fuck you are talking about. I am a black male who grew up poor in the most racist city in america. I was gifted with athletic talents what resulted elevating my lifestyle to having more than I need. I have lived on both sides as a black male. You don't have a clue. You can only speak from a *white*-take-it-in-the-ass fag perspective. *When you become black, you can speak regarding black issues as they affect blacks, ok dumb fuck*.*


 




http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/1746/shitmin0lee1lv.gif


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc, let me ask you are serious question.

Blacks were put into slavery and even afterwards they were segregated.  There is no doubt that they have to overcome very significant hurdles to succeed.  No one is doubting that.

likewise, asians came to america and were practically put into slavery working on the railroads.  asians made the railroad that stretched from the east to the west coast, many died because of the conditions.  After that, they were put in containment camps in WWII.

likewise, hispanics have never been treated well.  they still do the vast majority of manual labor in this country, and are denied many upper level jobs.  

My question is, why are blacks still doing worse than all other minorities?  mexicans are flooding over the boarders to fill construction positions, yet the black community still has the highest level of unemployment?  Asians have practically conquered the academic fields of america, many of the most highly respected scholars in engineering, other hard sciences, economics...etc. are asian.  

Also, you almost never hear an asian or hispanic complain.  I have never heard the phrase "white people just can't understand the plight of the hispanic/asian american."  They don't insist on having government induced advantages, in fact many affirmative action programs were criticized for not including hispanics and asians.  They work hard, get the job done, and better their position in this country.  

I would say all three of the minority populations in this country have faced similar challenges.  why do you think it is that blacks are having the least success?


----------



## brogers (Jan 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Both of you are full of sh-t and living is a fantasy world.
> First off broges is talking about the distant past....1960 and back is gone..the new America worships global wealth so if you are poor you can fuck off.....esp if you are white and poor....those bastards don't have a chance.
> 
> Now poor blacks have it better than ever in America and have 10x the oppritunities of poor whites, Mexicans or asians..
> ...


 
Then we disagree. One of my friends now is putting himself through college and living on his own. His father was in prison for crack possession and his mother gives him very little help. I think there is still plenty of oppurtunity.

Shit man, you start at like 9 bucks an hour for low level construction work (and this is in the South). Some of the guys I worked with this summer were making 14-19 bucks an hour. Which ain't bad for no education. A local company was hiring 2-year students as asst supers for 40K. If you build a relationship with a company even at a low level job, there is a good chance they have some type of a college-assistance program that you can take advantage of. The oppurtnuties are out there!

Also, there are lots of scholarship oppurtunities specifically for the "poor" (and minorities). Florida lottery funded scholarship pays 100% of tuition and books for 4 years and you automatically get it if you get the scores. Combine this with a job and it's pretty feasible to get a degree. If not, apply for a few private scholarships.

I don't believe everyone has the exact same oppurtunity. I merely believe that everyone has an oppurtunity to be successful, some may have to work harder than others, but success is there if you want it bad enough.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

Go to Michigan and tell the 16-25 year olds about all the $14-19 construction jobs out their.....you sound very lucky to have those jobs or you had some good conections........those jobs are all gone in America now......30 years ago they were everywhere.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Then we disagree. One of my friends now is putting himself through college and living on his own. His father was in prison for crack possession and his mother gives him very little help. I think there is still plenty of oppurtunity.
> 
> Shit man, you start at like 9 bucks an hour for low level construction work (and this is in the South). Some of the guys I worked with this summer were making 14-19 bucks an hour. Which ain't bad for no education. A local company was hiring 2-year students as asst supers for 40K. If you build a relationship with a company even at a low level job, there is a good chance they have some type of a college-assistance program that you can take advantage of. The oppurtnuties are out there!
> 
> ...




 

I agree 100%.

I don't know about more or less opportunity than the past, but there is definitely an abundance of opportunity to be had.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> brogers, you're views are reflective of white america's arrogance and ignorance.  Your father was able to obtain a 130k position because he is white.  If a black-uneducated person interviewed for the same job, he/she would be told they need a college degree or updated skillsets.  Whites are given opportunities by other whites to learn on the job.   Whereas, blacks have to be over-qualified to even get an interview.   My neighbor, black, graduated from stanford, interviewed 10 times before IBM hired him.  He is now an exec at IBM.  He was asked 5 years ago to mentor and train a white uneducated bafoon like yourself.  The white employee had no computer science education.  Most engineers in his department come from a computer science background.  You probably won't understand this aforementioned scenario because you are blinded by chains of whiteness.  Additionally, stop trying to analyze black home life.  You don't have a clue.  Until you grow up in america as a black male, shut the fuck* up.    This was my nice reply.  The next one will reflect your ignorance...


 This is complete bullshit. This is the type of response given by someone who was underqualified for a job that they did not get and feel the need to justify why they didn't get the job by some means other than the simple truth which is "I'm not qualified".


----------



## brogers (Jan 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Go to Michigan and tell the 16-25 year olds about all the $14-19 construction jobs out their.....you sound very lucky to have those jobs or you had some good conections........those jobs are all gone in America now......30 years ago they were everywhere.


 
To clarify, $14-19 was not the starting pay for these guys, they had a couple years or more experience.  I thought wages were much better in the northern US, than here.

You can make a pretty good living as a construction worker, especially if you are skilled or have experience.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> ms. foreman-take-it-in-the-ass, you don't know that the fuck you are talking about.  I am a black male who grew up poor in the most racist city in america.  I was gifted with athletic talents what resulted elevating my lifestyle to having more than I need.  I have lived on both sides as a black male.  You don't have a clue.  You can only speak from a *white*-take-it-in-the-ass fag perspective.  *When you become black, you can speak regarding black issues as they affect blacks, ok dumb fuck*.*


 If you are "gifted with athletic talents" as you say, then regardless of whether you are black or white, what do you know about the business world? If sports have elevated your lifestyle to having more than you need, then you've never had to actually compete in the business world, so you would have no idea whether or not companies are turning down blacks who are qualified. Meaning you speak completely out of ignorance. *WHEN YOU BECOME A BUSINESSMAN WORKING IN THE BUSINESS WORLD, YOU CAN SPEAK REGARDING BUSINESS ISSUES AS THEY AFFECT BLACKS, OR WHITES FOR THAT MATTER, OK DUMB FUCK?*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I agree 100%.
> 
> I don't know about more or less opportunity than the past, but there is definitely an abundance of opportunity to be had.


I think it's less now than it was years ago,  the  outsourcing white-collar jobs to low-wage countries is not a good thing.


----------



## brogers (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> brogers, you're views are reflective of white america's arrogance and ignorance. Your father was able to obtain a 130k position because he is white. If a black-uneducated person interviewed for the same job, he/she would be told they need a college degree or updated skillsets. Whites are given opportunities by other whites to learn on the job. Whereas, blacks have to be over-qualified to even get an interview. My neighbor, black, graduated from stanford, interviewed 10 times before IBM hired him. He is now an exec at IBM. He was asked 5 years ago to mentor and train a white uneducated bafoon like yourself. The white employee had no computer science education. Most engineers in his department come from a computer science background. You probably won't understand this aforementioned scenario because you are blinded by chains of whiteness. Additionally, stop trying to analyze black home life. You don't have a clue. Until you grow up in america as a black male, shut the fuck* up. This was my nice reply. The next one will reflect your ignorance...


 
mxrc, my father started out repairing microwave ovens, pretty modest.  He eventually got on with a medical equipment company and learned about repairing much more complicated machines like those that perform CAT and MRI.  

I honestly believe that MOST business owners will hire the guy that they believe is going to help them bring in the most money, even if he's black.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> To clarify, *$14-19 *was not the starting pay for these guys, they had a couple years or more experience. I thought wages were much better in the northern US, than here.
> 
> You can make a pretty good living as a construction worker, especially if you are skilled or have experience.


 A lot of those construction jobs went to non union companies who use illegal immigrants, well at least here in NYC.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> I honestly believe that* MOST* business owners will hire the guy that they believe is going to help them bring in the most money, even if he's black.


Not my boss, he can't stand them and he was a big boss for Motorola. He hires them because he has to.


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Not my boss, he can't stand them and he was a big boss for Motorola. He hires them because he has to.


Talkin about blacks?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

Yes


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yes


HA! Yet gococksDJS has been doing nothing but acting like white people love and accept blacks. Fuck you! You dumb bitch! 50 years ago we were all getting called niggers and now we all of a sudden friends?  The fuckin point is whites hate blacks with a passion. Not all, but most. The reason this thread was started was because a white person hates blacks with a passion. It will always be like this. Dont compare mexicans and asians to blacks clemsonfuck u useless, racist, fuck. Yet you wonder why we act like this? It wouldnt matter if we didnt commit crimes because we'll still be black. We will still be treated as inferior. Some of the smartest scientists in Germany were Jewish. Think Hitler gave a fuck? NO! Thats why a man name u know Albert came to this country.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

Who knows why he feels this way, maybe he had a bad experiance with blacks.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> HA! Yet gococksDJS has been doing nothing but acting like white people love and accept blacks. Fuck you! You dumb bitch! 50 years ago we were all getting called niggers and now we all of a sudden friends?  The fuckin point is whites hate blacks with a passion. Not all, but most. The reason this thread was started was because a white person hates blacks with a passion. It will always be like this. Dont compare mexicans and asians to blacks clemsonfuck u useless, racist, fuck. Yet you wonder why we act like this? It wouldnt matter if we didnt commit crimes because we'll still be black. We will still be treated as inferior. Some of the smartest scientists in Germany were Jewish. Think Hitler gave a fuck? NO! Thats why a man name u know Albert came to this country.


I love blacks.....now come over to my house so I can rub oil all over yo naked body.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> HA! Yet gococksDJS has been doing nothing but acting like white people love and accept blacks. Fuck you! You dumb bitch! 50 years ago we were all getting called niggers and now we all of a sudden friends?  The fuckin point is whites hate blacks with a passion. Not all, but most. The reason this thread was started was because a white person hates blacks with a passion. It will always be like this. Dont compare mexicans and asians to blacks clemsonfuck u useless, racist, fuck. Yet you wonder why we act like this? It wouldnt matter if we didnt commit crimes because we'll still be black. We will still be treated as inferior. Some of the smartest scientists in Germany were Jewish. Think Hitler gave a fuck? NO! Thats why a man name u know Albert came to this country.




Who cares if someones black?  Congratulations...


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Who knows why he feels this way, maybe he had a bad experiance with blacks.


Because his parents didnt like blacks and so on.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I love blacks.....now come over to my house so I can rub oil all over yo naked body.




watch out for his hairy arms though...you'll end up getting oiled and haired, versus tarred and feathered...







http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5987/cat/500/ppuser/14757


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I love blacks.....now come over to my house so I can rub oil all over yo naked body.


Do u love christians?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Dont compare mexicans and asians to blacks clemsonfuck u useless, racist, fuck. Yet you wonder why we act like this? It wouldnt matter if we didnt commit crimes because we'll still be black.




I hate blacks with a passion because I posted several statistics???

Don't compare blacks to hispanics and asians?  why not?  all three are considered minorities, all three were "oppressed."

and the best statement yet:  "It wouldn't matter if we didn't commit crimes because we'll still be black."  No wonder the crime rate is so high...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I love blacks.....now come over to my house so I can rub oil all over yo naked body.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I hate blacks with a passion because I posted several statistics???


Oh go fuck yourself


			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> Don't compare blacks to hispanics and asians?  why not?  all three are considered minorities, all three were "oppressed."


Was hispanics and asians slaves brought from africa? Oppressed for 400 years? Stupid bitch


			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> and the best statement yet:  "It wouldn't matter if we didn't commit crimes because we'll still be black."  No wonder the crime rate is so high...


We'll still be black and treated like niggers have all been treated. Stupid pussyfartfuck you know what I fuckin meant.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

*I see now why foreman is interested*


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> HA! Yet gococksDJS has been doing nothing but acting like white people love and accept blacks. Fuck you! You dumb bitch! 50 years ago we were all getting called niggers and now we all of a sudden friends?  The fuckin point is whites hate blacks with a passion. Not all, but most. The reason this thread was started was because a white person hates blacks with a passion. It will always be like this. Dont compare mexicans and asians to blacks clemsonfuck u useless, racist, fuck. Yet you wonder why we act like this? It wouldnt matter if we didnt commit crimes because we'll still be black. We will still be treated as inferior. Some of the smartest scientists in Germany were Jewish. Think Hitler gave a fuck? NO! Thats why a man name u know Albert came to this country.


 God hand, I think we have established on several occasions that you are an ignorant, uneducated dumbshit, so why do you continue to make an ass of yourself with posts like these? You have no idea about the subjects you so casually lecture on. Saying that whites hate blacks with a passion is some of the stupidest shit ive ever heard. Yes there are whites who hate blacks, and guess what? There are blacks who hate whites!!!! You make racist comments all the time towards whites but think it's justified because of slavery and segregation. Well guess what dumbshit, THATS RACISM, and that makes you a racist mother fucker.


Comparing the genocide of the Jews by Hitler to any sort of racial situation pointed out in this thread is completely moronic. You are completely ignorant on all these points you lecture on, and always make yourself look like an uneducated fool, which you are. You yourself will always be treated inferior mainly because you've already accepted and settled for the fact that you will, so don't be surprised when it happens. Here's one more example of your ignorant lecturing. You don't even know why Einstein came to the US, yet you felt compelled to bring it up. He did flee Germany but his reason for coming to the US instead of any other country was to accept a teaching position at Princeton. Racist dumb fuck.


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> He did flee Germany but his reason for coming to the US instead of any other country was to accept a teaching position at Princeton. Racist dumb fuck.


I dont know about this one


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

Are you still in school GH?


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Are you still in school GH?


Nope


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I dont know about this one


 Exactly my point. You don't know about half the shit you talk about.


----------



## brogers (Jan 14, 2006)

I usually want to vomit when I hear a black person talk about slavery.  The romans had slaves, the greeks had slaves, the egyptians.  Oh yeah and african warlords enslaved people too.  Slavery was not invented in America, nor are blacks the only people to be enslaved.

Considering you haven't suffered as a result of slavery, you should be glad it brought "your people" here.  Africa isn't exactly the best place to live.


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Considering you haven't suffered as a result of slavery, you should be glad it brought "your people" here.  Africa isn't exactly the best place to live.


I said this many of times


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Nope


In this age you need an education. Your still young, get your ass back to school.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Nope


Why aren't you in school? Your ass needs an education or you'll be on this forum posting stupid shit the rest of your life.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

Now one stat thats true is that the dropout rate for Blacks is very high.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

http://nces.ed.gov/programs/coe/2005/section3/table.asp?tableID=266

or in chart form http://nces.ed.gov/programs/coe/2005/images/charts/19.gif

Actually its highest for hispanics

*Edit*: It's good to see that each race has improved over the years however.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Nope



Why aren't you in school bro...?


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Why aren't you in school *bro*...?



RACIST!! BANNED!!!!


----------



## mxrc (Jan 14, 2006)

gocock, more like suck cock, clemson-c-student, and broger (the 3 little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, bootychasers) 

You little-dick bitches are the reasons racism will always exist.  You are disillusioned about race related issues because you will never face racism on any congruent level as blacks have and continue to suffer.

I don???t remember which one of you ass-wipes said something about business.  I am a businessman and guess what my business does for the government.  Why do you think I know when something racist is posted here.  Thanks to you guys this site is on a special list. 

God_hand don???t be deluded by their propaganda and rhetoric.  Africa would be a great place to live if the whites hadn???t raided it of the most precious resources on earth, which included gold, diamonds, oil, and black people (greatest genetics on earth).  Lets see how America would survive if 300 million people were stolen and all GDP was erased.  If you look at history, the 2 strongest white countries (U.S. and Britain) made their initial wealth from stealing resources from Africa.  

The reason we talk about slavery is the same reason jews talk about Hitler or others talk about the atomic bomb.  No one has a problem listening history lessons about what Hitler did to jews.  History matters bitch*.  You ass-wipes are an example of that.   Its called cause and effect.

  Slavery->Jim Crow Laws-> present day racism

My mom was given 4 grade books for her 8th grade classes.  Whites during the same time were given a better education.   Now, she is my history.   Do you think this affects my ability to achieve equality among whites.   Its called history.  Racist systems including education and economics held blacks back which results present day chaos.  Slavery of the black man was worst than any other form because it was based on skin color.  Other historical societies based slavery on class and tribunal connection.   

Bottom line is you white kids and wiggers alike, don???t have a clue of the real world as it pertains to or affects blacks so shut the fuck up.  You all are growing up in the new world racism era, which means you hide your racist remarks on these message boards, instead of holding a kkk rally.  This is a bodybuilding forum, but you three skinny little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, bootychasers come here to post racist shit* about unapprised topics.  I guess the posts help make up for the fact the you all look like shit*.  If I looked like you all, I guess I would hate blacks, Hispanics, or Asians like mini-dick.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> gocock, more like suck cock, clemson-c-student, and broger (the 3 little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, bootychasers)
> 
> You little-dick bitches are the reasons racism will always exist.  You are disillusioned about race related issues because you will never face racism on any congruent level as blacks have and continue to suffer.
> 
> ...



I think you need a hug man.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

Your the biggest bigot I have met here.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> My mom was given 4 grade books for her 8th grade classes.


 Your mom is the first prostitute to read at a 4th grade level. I salute her!!


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> gocock, more like suck cock, clemson-c-student, and broger (the 3 little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, bootychasers)
> 
> You little-dick bitches .... ass-wipes
> ... You ass-wipes ... you three skinny little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, bootychasers ... Asians like mini-dick.



Another intellectual post by mxrc  .


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Your mom is the first prostitute to read at a 4th grade level. I salute her!!


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Thanks to you guys this site is on a special list.



Yeah i bet.  A _special_ list.  I bet it is.  And let me guess they have all of the "racist" peoples personal info and the "authorities" are being "dispatched" as we speak.  All racial issues aside, you're a fucking tool.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

> Originally Posted by mxrc
> Thanks to you guys this site is on a special list.


That's great publicity.


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> In this age you need an education. Your still young, get your ass back to school.


I just graduated last May.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I just graduated last May.



True Story


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> True Story


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

>


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I just graduated last May.


 Why aren't you going to college?


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Why aren't you going to college?


That's a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong story


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> That's a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong story


 It can't be that long. No money? Join the club and take out student loans.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I just graduated last May.



Arent you like, only 13 or something?


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> It can't be that long. No money? Join the club and take out student loans.


I would but, I dont know what to major in. I was thinking about audio electronics


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Arent you like, only 13 or something?


18


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I would but, I dont know what to major in. I was thinking about audio electronics


 Everyone switches their major at least once.


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

You probably think I'm some crazy ass, but actually I'm a quiet person. Only thing I think about is money and how I'm gonna make more.


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

I know one thing, I will get my Trans Am!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I would but, I dont know what to major in. I was thinking about audio electronics


Audio technician?


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> 18



Oh..... Well i dont see the problem then


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> You probably think I'm some crazy ass, but actually I'm a quiet person. Only thing I think about is money and how I'm gonna make more.


 you don't think you can make more money with a college degree?


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Audio technician?


yeah but I'm trying to get my life straight. And me taking out thousands of dollars with nothing to lay back on (if something goes wrong) Isnt gonna help


----------



## KentDog (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Only thing I think about is money and how I'm gonna make more.



It never occurred to you that a college degree may assist in this goal?


----------



## KentDog (Jan 14, 2006)

gococks beat me to it...


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> you don't think you can make more money with a college degree?


I need money now! NOW! A college degree......I will really have to bust my ass. I aint got an ass


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I need money now! NOW! A college degree......I will really have to bust my ass. I aint got an ass


 First off, you don't have to start paying back most college loans until you drop below 12 hours per semester, which is the least number of hours a full time student can take. Everyone needs money now. I don't have shit for money. I'm over $22,000 in debt from student loans, meaning I need money but a college education will help you get a lot of jobs that a high school education won't.


----------



## god hand (Jan 14, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> First off, you don't have to start paying back most college loans until you drop below 12 hours per semester, which is the least number of hours a full time student can take. Everyone needs money now. I don't have shit for money. I'm over $22,000 in debt from student loans, meaning I need money but a college education will help you get a lot of jobs that a high school education won't.


$22,000 in loans I'll


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> $22,000 in loans I'll


 That's part of paying your way through college my man. I have to much studying to work full time ( I do work part time though), and I can't go to school for free so student loans are the only way. $22,000 is nothing. Wait until I get out of grad school, I bet I will owe four times that amount.


----------



## god hand (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> That's part of paying your way through college my man. I have to much studying to work full time ( I do work part time though), and I can't go to school for free so student loans are the only way. $22,000 is nothing. Wait until I get out of grad school, I bet I will owe four times that amount.


All I need is a job paying $15.00 an hour and I'll be happy!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> All I need is a job paying $15.00 an hour and I'll be happy!


 $15.00 an hour will cut it for yourself, but not if you plan on getting married, having kids, buying a house etc. $15 isn't shit unless you plan on getting by on the most basic of necessities.


----------



## god hand (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> $15.00 an hour will cut it for yourself, but not if you plan on getting married, having kids, buying a house etc. $15 isn't shit unless you plan on getting by on the most basic of necessities.


I pretty much hate human beings and my childhood was so horrible I'll be damned if I let that happen again. So 30,000 to 35K a year. With no kids or wife. I'll be ballin


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I pretty much hate human beings and my childhood was so horrible I'll be damned if I let that happen again. So 30,000 to 35K a year. With no kids or wife. I'll be ballin


If you work 5 days a week(40 hours), 52 weeks a year and some how convince Uncle Sam not to take most of your money for taxes, you will be making $31,200. Now actually consider taxes and other emergency expenses, you're looking at probably $20,000 or so to live off of each year. I hope you don't plan on having a decent car, vacations, a girl etc.


----------



## god hand (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> If you work 5 days a week(40 hours), 52 weeks a year and some how convince Uncle Sam not to take most of your money for taxes, you will be making $31,200. Now actually consider taxes and other emergency expenses, you're looking at probably $20,000 or so to live off of each year. I hope you don't plan on having a decent car, vacations, a girl etc.


With the 10K I got I will keep saving and get my Trans Am! I dont care vacations if I want to see a place I'll watch the history channel. For girls, I could just date younger girls that would hang around me because I'm ballin. This is what most black women do that's why you see black men most of the time with flashy cars and gold all on their body.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 15, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I pretty much hate human beings and my childhood was so horrible I'll be damned if I let that happen again. So 30,000 to 35K a year. With no kids or wife. I'll be ballin



if you get some girl pregnant, which is more than likely... He'll have exactly the same childhood you did.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 15, 2006)

god hand, unless you plan on marrying a rich old lady and living off of her, you should really look into going to college. As gococks already said, $15/hour really is not much money. It might seem like a decent amount now because you are young and have less expenses since I assume you live with your parents (housing, food, etc. is paid for), but you will regret it later when you want to make big purchases or buy certain things you may have always wanted. BUT, people have made it in this world without a college degree, though a degree is a very sound investment. Plus college is a great way to build social networks, have a great time, make close friends, and meet girls. But hey, like I said, no one HAS to go to college... the world needs its janitors after all.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> yes.  after four explanations you still do not understand it.  math and common sense are apparently beyond you.



Answer the question...
Do you think your original post was Racist?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 15, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Thanks to you guys this site is on a special list.


Of what? The 'mxrx school of dick size'?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Answer the question...
> Do you think your original post was Racist?


I don't think you'll get an answer from him ever.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

They are right, $15.00 here in NYC is almost like minimum wage.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I don't think you'll get an answer from him ever.


I dont think so either. Just as he avoided answering your question 'Do you like Blacks?'. I think he is well aware that he did make a racist comment but dosent have the balls to admit it.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 15, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Answer the question...
> Do you think your original post was Racist?




No more racist than yours was.  They both show disparities that have negative implications on the black community.


In all seriousness, people have different ideas about what racism is.  God Hand seems to think that anything at all negative about his race is racism; by that standard you and I are both racists.  Min0 seems to think anything at all negative about a race said more than one or two times constitutes racism.  

My own definition of racism is a little more traditional, in that racism generally involves actual, explicitly stated hate or some form of gross stereotype.  Realizing that there are differences between the races does not count as racism in my book, even though the majority of the country likes to pretend that its not true.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 15, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> The reason we talk about slavery is the same reason jews talk about Hitler or others talk about the atomic bomb.  No one has a problem listening history lessons about what Hitler did to jews.  History matters bitch*




I agree.  History matters.  Seeing as that is true, and Jewish people in the last century have experience both discrimination and mass genocide, why do you think it is that the Jewish community is doing so well and the black community is still struggling?





btw, you are just talking in circles man.  "You can't understand it because you don't know.  You can't compare it to anything else because it isn't the same."  Those statements are circular, and have no substance what so ever.  Don't you have any points besides "its all the fault of the white man."  And if blacks really have the best genetics on earth, why haven't they been able to overcome the problems they face.  In my view, they are pretty much the only minority that is stuck in a rut, making almost no advancements.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Min0 seems to think anything at all negative about a race said more than one or two times constitutes racism.


Sorry, I can't agree with you.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> No more racist than yours was.  They both show disparities that have negative implications on the black community.


I wasnt making a racist comment. I was using your example with white people instead of black to make a point. The point i was trying to make was to show that stats can be presented in a way to incite racism. Again, i'm not saying how accurate or inaccurate the stats are. Presenting stats in a racist fashion to bring about 'awareness' does not help in bridging the racial gap or improve that specific situation. If you feel it does, lets hear it.

I admit i did not edit your statement correctly to make accurate sense. I should have left out the word 'more' in the statement, but i'm not going to go back to that. However i think most people got the point that i made. Besides no one (besides you) pointed me out as making a racist comment. If i missed such a post, let me know.



			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> In all seriousness, people have different ideas about what racism is.


Agreed. As well, lot depends on if you are at the recieveing end or not.



			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> My own definition of racism is a little more traditional, in that racism generally involves actual, explicitly stated hate or some form of gross stereotype.


So, in your book, it is ok to say and do anything so long as it does not explicitly state hate or some form of gross stereotype? So, for example, a bunch of cops of one race beat up a guy of another race can simply say "we never indicated it was hate. we were just doing our jobs which allows the use of force".



			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> Realizing that there are differences between the races does not count as racism in my book, even though the majority of the country likes to pretend that its not true.


Your statement did not merely point out a realisation of differnece between 2 races. A simplistic example of merely pointing out a difference would be  saying something like "white people are white and black people are black". Thats not a racist comment. Thats a fact that points out the difference between races and does not potray either in a negative light. Showing a race in negative light just because the stats back you up is not 'merely' pointing out a difference. Just as in communicating, how you say things is equally important as what you say. You used stats and followed it up by an analyses that made blacks appear bad and finished it with a comparison to whites that made blacks look _worse_.

But everything else aside, do you think your original post was a racist comment? A 'yes' or 'no' is all i'm looking for. No explanation required.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

Most minorities have....the Irish, Italiens and Jews were treated like shit in this country but they have prospered. But......................


----------



## god hand (Jan 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> They are right, $15.00 here in NYC is almost like minimum wage.


Damn. Here in Dallas that's a lot


----------



## god hand (Jan 15, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> god hand, unless you plan on marrying a rich old lady and living off of her, you should really look into going to college. As gococks already said, $15/hour really is not much money. It might seem like a decent amount now because you are young and have less expenses since I assume you live with your parents (housing, food, etc. is paid for), but you will regret it later when you want to make big purchases or buy certain things you may have always wanted. BUT, people have made it in this world without a college degree, though a degree is a very sound investment. Plus college is a great way to build social networks, have a great time, make close friends, and meet girls. But hey, like I said, no one HAS to go to college... the world needs its janitors after all.


The reason so many people are in debt is because they spend money they dont got and save 0% I dont do drugs, I dont drink or smoke. I dont go to special events or waste money on females. I dont have any credit cards.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn. Here in Dallas that's a lot


For a studio apartment depending where you live the lowest you can rent one for is $800.00 and that would probably only get you in a bad nieghborhood.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> The reason so many people are in debt is because they spend money they dont got and save 0% I dont do drugs, I dont drink or smoke. I dont go to special events or waste money on females. I dont have any credit cards.


What do you do then other than BB?


----------



## god hand (Jan 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What do you do then other than BB?


Work and watch sports and I study weight training. I got everything down pack all I have to do is get a good diet schedule. Damn its hard.


----------



## MyK (Jan 15, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Work and watch sports and I study weight training. I got everything down pack all I have to do is get a good diet schedule. Damn its hard.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I agree.  History matters.  Seeing as that is true, and Jewish people in the last century have experience both discrimination and mass genocide, why do you think it is that the Jewish community is doing so well and the black community is still struggling?



*Blacks can't overcome their problems because of little-dick motherfucking racist like you and the fact that racism will always exist against blacks. * 

Jews and irish are white; they don't face racism because their black.  If jews and irish assimilate into this culture and learn the language, they are considered white citizens.  If bush was irish and dole was jewish, you would not know it by looking at them.  Whites are all in one pot, which eliminates the racism factor.   *When you see an irish person, you say ' there's a white person.'   When you see a black person, you say 'there's a nigger*.'*   Do you see the difference little-dick white boy?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

Why must you speak to people like this, try having a conversation without degrading the person.
You can present your argument without that crap you add to it and maybe you can get a decent conversation where we can learn from each other.
The only thing I have learned from your posts is that blacks can very prejudice.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *Blacks can't overcome their problems because of little-dick motherfucking racist like you and the fact that racism will always exist against blacks. *
> 
> Jews and irish are white; they don't face racism because their black.  If jews and irish assimilate into this culture and learn the language, they are considered white citizens.  If bush was irish and dole was jewish, you would not know it by looking at them.  Whites are all in one pot, which eliminates the racism factor.   *When you see an irish person, you say ' there's a white person.'   When you see a black person, you say 'there's a nigger*.'*   Do you see the difference little-dick white boy?


 Grab your shine box and come on over, my shoes are dirty, and maybe we'll talk about getting you an extra nickle to shut your mouth.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *Blacks can't overcome their problems because of little-dick motherfucking racist like you and the fact that racism will always exist against blacks. *
> 
> Jews and irish are white; they don't face racism because their black.  If jews and irish assimilate into this culture and learn the language, they are considered white citizens.  If bush was irish and dole was jewish, you would not know it by looking at them.  Whites are all in one pot, which eliminates the racism factor.   *When you see an irish person, you say ' there's a white person.'   When you see a black person, you say 'there's a nigger*.'*   Do you see the difference little-dick white boy?


 you're the most racist person on this forum, hear what i'm saying narrow minded arrogant black boy?


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> you're the most racist person on this forum, hear what i'm saying narrow minded arrogant black boy?



You forgot to hyphenate your insults .


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> You forgot to hyphenate your insults .


 I'm racist against hyphens. If one sits next to me on the bus, I get mad.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 15, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> The reason so many people are in debt is because they spend money they dont got and save 0% I dont do drugs, I dont drink or smoke. I dont go to special events or waste money on females. I dont have any credit cards.



Sounds like quite the life you have there. But damn, you don't even have any credit cards? With no credit, how are you going to buy a car, or a house? You going to pay with cash?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Sounds like quite the life you have there. But damn, you don't even have any credit cards? With no credit, how are you going to buy a car, or a house? You going to pay with cash?


 Good point. Bad or no credit means higher interest rates. One of the best ways to start building credit is with student loans. Low, fixed interest rates and you don't have to start paying them back as long as you're a full time student


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Good point. Bad or no credit means higher interest rates. One of the best ways to start building credit is with student loans. Low, fixed interest rates and you don't have to start paying them back as long as you're a full time student



Heh, not if your family's income is above a certain level, apparently.  At least in Canada.  I have a line of credit and i have to pay interest monthly  . It fucking sucks.


----------



## god hand (Jan 15, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Sounds like quite the life you have there. But damn, you don't even have any credit cards? With no credit, how are you going to buy a car, or a house? You going to pay with cash?


Not that many 18 year olds have credit cards


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Not that many 18 year olds have credit cards


And with most 18 year olds it's a good thing.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 15, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Not that many 18 year olds have credit cards



Are you kidding me? I don't know that many people who didn't have one my freshman year in college. Good time to start building credit.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 16, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *Blacks can't overcome their problems because of little-dick motherfucking racist like you and the fact that racism will always exist against blacks. *




Just keep telling yourself that.  All your failings are someone else's fault.  The whole country has narrow-minded, irrational hate for dark pigment; that is the only reason blacks still doing poorly despite being handed every opportunity under the sun: same K-12 free education, being let into all academic institutions will significantly lower grades, being given minority preference work by the government.....and on and on....

It has nothing to do with the culture that idolizes violence and disrespect for women, which doesn't value education, achievement, or hardwork, which sees itself as deserving of special circumstances at every turn of their lives, which complains and puts all its problems on others....


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Just keep telling yourself that. All your failings are someone else's fault. The whole country has narrow-minded, irrational hate for dark pigment; that is the only reason blacks still doing poorly despite being handed every opportunity under the sun: same K-12 free education, being let into all academic institutions will significantly lower grades, being given minority preference work by the government.....and on and on....
> 
> It has nothing to do with the culture that idolizes violence and disrespect for women, which doesn't value education, achievement, or hardwork, which sees itself as deserving of special circumstances at every turn of their lives, which complains and puts all its problems on others....


----------



## god hand (Jan 16, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> It has nothing to do with the culture that idolizes violence and disrespect for women, which doesn't value education, achievement, or hardwork, which sees itself as deserving of special circumstances at every turn of their lives, which complains and puts all its problems on others....


Cant disagree with that


----------



## section8 (Jan 16, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> brogers, you're views are reflective of white america's arrogance and ignorance.  Your father was able to obtain a 130k position because he is white.  If a black-uneducated person interviewed for the same job, he/she would be told they need a college degree or updated skillsets.  Whites are given opportunities by other whites to learn on the job.   Whereas, blacks have to be over-qualified to even get an interview.   My neighbor, black, graduated from stanford, interviewed 10 times before IBM hired him.  He is now an exec at IBM.  He was asked 5 years ago to mentor and train a white uneducated bafoon like yourself.  The white employee had no computer science education.  Most engineers in his department come from a computer science background.  You probably won't understand this aforementioned scenario because you are blinded by chains of whiteness.  Additionally, stop trying to analyze black home life.  You don't have a clue.  Until you grow up in america as a black male, shut the fuck* up.    This was my nice reply.  The next one will reflect your ignorance...




I just had to reply.  Don't give me that bullshit.  The first job out of college I applied for (IT for the FDA) was given to an African American who had no college degree and I have a degree in Computer Science.  I even had a relative of mine who is  a state represenative trying to get me the job and it went to the other guy b/c of affirmitave action.  I guess being white, and actually having a college education made me less qualified, and I see this same shit going on in government contract work everyday.  Our contract states that we have to employe a certain amount of minorities if they have the qualifications or not.  And to me that is just wrong!!! If someone is more qualified than me I don't care if they are black, white, Asian, Indian or what ever they are the most qualified should get the job hands down.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 16, 2006)

section8 said:
			
		

> I just had to reply. Don't give me that bullshit. The first job out of college I applied for (IT for the FDA) was given to an African American who had no college degree and I have a degree in Computer Science. I even had a relative of mine who is a state represenative trying to get me the job and it went to the other guy b/c of affirmitave action. I guess being white, and actually having a college education made me less qualified, and I see this same shit going on in government contract work everyday. Our contract states that we have to employe a certain amount of minorities if they have the qualifications or not. And to me that is just wrong!!! If someone is more qualified than me I don't care if they are black, white, Asian, Indian or what ever they are the most qualified should get the job hands down.


 
Did the Guy have experience??


----------



## section8 (Jan 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Did the Guy have experience??



Nope he was in his second year of college.  I know the guys family.  Good guy and no ill will towards him, but it did piss me of to have someone tell me that they hired him b/c the color of his skin.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 16, 2006)

section8 said:
			
		

> Our contract states that we have to employe a certain amount of minorities if they have the qualifications or not.  And to me that is just wrong!!!




that is our government's current interpretation of "Equal Protection under the law."  Fortunately, Alito will soon be on the bench.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 16, 2006)

clemson and section, aka little-dick racist pigs, what your assertions aren't reflecting is the fact that affirmative action only increases hiring rates by diminutive amounts.  Every day in America white uneducated people are given jobs they don???t deserve (*bush*), but no one complains.  The common view among whites is ???we can train her/him, I know his father, or he/she is ambitious.???  If racist white bitches like you and your comrades hired blacks in the first place, rules would not be in place.  What about the thousands of blacks who are turned away by the FDA because they are black?  Why, because the hiring white little-dick manager is a racist pig.  Therefore, the government must govern its organizations by installing provisions to offset racist managers hiring practices.  You 2 fucking idiots are misconstruing the facts.  Affirmative action only affects governmental agencies.  Governmental agencies only make up a fraction of the work force.   What about companies like walmart, IBM, Microsoft?  These companies don't have to hire any blacks.   Why don???t you pussies find other hobbies besides racist topics.  I know.  What about bodybuilding?   That???s the purpose of the forum dumb racist bitches.   I don???t blame either of you.  You can???t improve your bad genetics, so you come here to fill your boring adolescent lives.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 16, 2006)

*For recruiting information please contact clemson and section8*


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 16, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Every day in America white uneducated people are given jobs they don???t deserve (*bush*), but no one complains.


 Are you trying to say that no one is complaining about Bush? 



> Affirmative action only affects governmental agencies. Governmental agencies only make up a fraction of the work force. What about companies like walmart, IBM, Microsoft?


 This is complete bullshit.

 mxrc, I've asked this question already and you didn't answer so i'll ask it again, do you realize that you're the most racist person in this thread? What makes you think you're not racist? Because you're black?


----------



## god hand (Jan 16, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> If racist white bitches like you and your comrades hired blacks in the first place, rules would not be in place.




Hmmm........cant say that isnt true


----------



## mxrc (Jan 16, 2006)

gocock more like suck cock, what have I stated thats racist, nothing.  Are you referencing the little-dick defect rhetoric?  If so, those inferences are insults, not racist.  Since your illiterate dumb little dick ass don???t know the definition of racism, here it is:

*Racism refers to beliefs, practices, and institutions that discriminate against people based on their perceived or ascribed "race".

Institutional racism; a nexus of racist beliefs, whether explicit, tacit or unconscious; practices; organizations and institutions that combine to discriminate against and socially marginalize a class of people who share a common racial designation.

On any plausible conception of racism, it usually results in the social, political, and economic advantage of one group in relation to others.*

Blacks can't be racist.  We can commit racist acts.  Racism is an issue of having the power to control the destiny of another race.  The richest black person in america can't control the destiny of the white race.  However, history has presented the tragedies whites have and continue to impose on blacks for no reason other than their skin tone.  The thing that bothers me the most is you fucking* idiots are going to confer your fucked views onto your kids.  Fortunately, you fucks are so pathetically weak, the chances of a woman wanting to marry you little-dick insecure motherfuckers* is highly implausible.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> did you know 35.7% of all known murders are committed by black people?



Your facts are wrong. Blacks account for 12.3% of the population and responsible for ~50% (over 4x per capita)  of all known murders and ~25% (over 2x per capita) of know burglaries.


----------



## GFR (Jan 16, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> gocock more like suck cock, what have I stated thats racist, nothing. Are you referencing the little-dick defect rhetoric? If so, those inferences are insults, not racist. Since your illiterate dumb little dick ass don???t know the definition of racism, here it is:
> 
> *Racism refers to beliefs, practices, and institutions that discriminate against people based on their perceived or ascribed "race".
> 
> ...


All blacks are racist and sexist


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Blacks can't be racist.  We can commit racist acts.


That's some funny shit, boy.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> All blacks are racist and sexist



*BANNED!!!!!! (Reason: Racist against Racist people)*


----------



## god hand (Jan 16, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> That's some funny shit, boy.


boy? That's a white racist word!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> boy? That's a white racist word!


You can be the one who tells Oxford.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 16, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> boy? That's a white racist word!



Godhand and his mom ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Godhand and his mom ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## god hand (Jan 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Godhand and his mom ^^^^^^^^^^


     Why the fuck couldnt you stay banned


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 16, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> gocock more like suck cock, what have I stated thats racist, nothing.  Are you referencing the little-dick defect rhetoric?  If so, those inferences are insults, not racist.  Since your illiterate dumb little dick ass don???t know the definition of racism, here it is:
> 
> *Racism refers to beliefs, practices, and institutions that discriminate against people based on their perceived or ascribed "race".
> 
> ...


 Whether you are white or black or pink or whatever, you sure have proved that you are an uneducated dumbshit. I find it incredibly hilarious that you say blacks can't be racist. Here's the definition of racism, and if you can't read, get someone to read it to you,
*a form of discrimination based on race, especially the belief that one race is superior to another. Racism may be expressed individually and consciously, through explicit thoughts, feelings, or acts, or socially and unconsciously, through institutions that promote inequality between races.*

 You know what that means? It means your racist as well as uneducated. You know what bothers me the most though? The fact that your fucking dumbass is going to confer your fucked views onto any children, illigetimate or not, that you may father.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 16, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Blacks can't be racist.  We can commit racist acts.  Racism is an issue of having the power to control the destiny of another race.



You have got to be, quite possibly the biggest fucking idiot i have ever seen on this forum.  Which is sad to say the least.

Oh yeah for your future reference:

rac·ism    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (rszm)
n. 
1. The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others. 
2. Discrimination or prejudice based on race.  

Sounds like you fit that description pretty well  .  Keep up the good work, racist.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## mxrc (Jan 16, 2006)

ms. foreman-I-take-it-in-the-ass, and skinnyDyl based on your previous posts, you two are using this thread as a prelude to your fag-take-in-the-ass bonding session, little-dick bitches.

God_hand, in case you didn't know it, *mrs. forman, skinnyfatDyl, and Doms *aka little-dick white racist are all the same person.  Ask your admin...


----------



## GFR (Jan 16, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> ms. foreman-I-take-it-in-the-ass, and skinnyDyl based on your previous posts, you two are using this thread as a prelude to your fag-take-in-the-ass bonding session, little-dick bitches.
> 
> God_hand, in case you didn't know it, *mrs. forman, skinnyfatDyl, and Doms *aka little-dick white racist are all the same person.  Ask your admin...


True story


----------



## god hand (Jan 16, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> ms. foreman-I-take-it-in-the-ass, and skinnyDyl based on your previous posts, you two are using this thread as a prelude to your fag-take-in-the-ass bonding session, little-dick bitches.
> 
> God_hand, in case you didn't know it, *mrs. forman, skinnyfatDyl, and Doms *aka little-dick white racist are all the same person.  Ask your admin...


Thier all white


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> *Thier *all white


I'm all white, you're all white.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story*.*



I'm using poor grammar again.


----------



## god hand (Jan 16, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I'm all white, you're all white.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 16, 2006)

Who the fuck is st240, aka little-dick motherfucking bitch*?  Before quoting your junior high definition of racism, you should acquaint your self with scholar classifications of racisms.  The term racism is employed loosely by whites and alike because most illiterate white racists like your self are clueless.   SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT SHIT* YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT LITTLE-DICK BITCH.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 16, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Who the fuck is st240, aka little-dick motherfucking bitch*?  Before quoting your junior high definition of racism, you should acquaint your self with scholar classifications of racisms.  The term racism is employed loosely by whites and alike because most illiterate white racists like your self are clueless.   SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT SHIT* YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT LITTLE-DICK BITCH.



You're referring to "scholar classifications", while at the same time calling me a "st240, aka little-dick motherfucking bitch"?  I think you need to reassess your attack on my person.


----------



## brogers (Jan 16, 2006)

mxrc, stop looking for a crutch, it makes me want to vomit. The only thing "holding down" a lot of black people is their culture. The culture that glorifies violence, drug dealing, mistreatment of women, and despises education, learning, and responsibility. Another thing, it might help to learn the language that people speak here in America, and it isn't ebonics.

Perhaps if young blacks admired Secretary Rice or Gen. Colin Powell, instead of 50 cent and Kanye West, they'd be better off.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 16, 2006)

*brogers, little-dick bitch**

*What the fuck do you know about black culture*? YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT.  You are basing your raison d'être on media coverage (tv, hip-hop music, etc...) and deep hatred that embodies your perception of blacks.  My neighbor graduated from Duke (black).  My wife is a lawyer (black) etc....   None of the blacks I know fit your description bitch*.  Stop watching tv, it is imagery that leads to conditioning perceptual ideologies.  If you want to know what really happens in a typical black household, come to mine bitch*.  There is one catch.  I am allowed to knock out 5 teethe for every racist illogical post you entered.   

*Additionally, you are one ignorant piece of shit* if you don't know that whites abuse drugs, alcohol, women(read judge alito's remarks), drop out of school, avoid child support( my wife represented several white women attempting to find the fathers of their children, but most of the weak little-dick bitches keep avoiding the child support system by working cash jobs).  * Based on your writings, you need a leap frog lesson to improve your syntax and clarity.

I don???t teach my kids to look up to rice or powell.   They are corrupt political trolls.  Here is whom I reference: Philip Emeagwali






*Philip Emeagwali, a computer scientist and civil engineer, is one of the fathers of the Internet and a trailblazer in petroleum extraction.  *http://cnnstudentnews.cnn.com/fyi/interactive/specials/bhm/story/black.innovators.html





*
Anna McGowan, a scientist at NASA, leads a research group that is developing material to allow airplane wings to repair themselves *

You don't see your local news advertising these blacks.  Why, because white racist little-dick bitches like you want to see 50-cent, or some other negative feature.  These ideologies must be fed daily by the media, otherwise a constructive movement may persist.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *brogers, little-dick bitch**
> 
> *What the fuck do you know about black culture*? YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT.  You are basing your raison d'être on media coverage (tv, hip-hop music, etc...) and deep hatred that embodies your perception of blacks.  My neighbor graduated from Duke (black).  My wife is a lawyer (black) etc....   None of the blacks I know fit your description bitch*.  Stop watching tv, it is imagery that leads to conditioning perceptual ideologies.  If you want to know what really happens in a typical black household, come to mine bitch*.  There is one catch.  I am allowed to knock out 5 *teethe* for every racist illogical post you entered.
> 
> ...


 What do you know about white culture? You are basing your reasoning on ignorance and deep hatred (RACISM!!!) that embodies your perception of whites. How is it that someone like you can claim to be so smart and informed, yet can't even spell a simple word like teeth? Why don't you come over to my house and I'll teach you how to spell, then we'll listen to some 50 cent, abuse some drugs and alcohol and beat some women, because i'm white and I do that.

 Based on your writings you need some help realizing that you can't spell (teethe isn't a word) and that you are one black racist little-dick bitch. It's easy to say that you're successful and that your wife is a lawyer because guess what? This is the Internet!!!! It's easy to lie when there's no way to prove the ignorant shit you spew. Oh, and congratulations on learning how to use a search engine, rather than dip into your own shallow pool of knowledge.


----------



## section8 (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *For recruiting information please contact clemson and section8*



True story


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## section8 (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Every day in America white uneducated people are given jobs they don???t deserve (*bush*), but no one complains.



Bush was not given his job but elected, and apparently according to his approval polls over 50% complain about the work he is doing.



			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> If racist white bitches like you and your comrades hired blacks in the first place, rules would not be in place.



We do hire African Americans where I work, as mentioned earlier we have to b/c the Government makes us, even if they are not the most qualified.



			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> Affirmative action only affects governmental agencies.



Which is what the FDA is, and the Branch of military that my company happens to support.



			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> What about companies like walmart, IBM, Microsoft?  These companies don't have to hire any blacks.



We buy a lot of IBM systems and the System Engineer that is assigned to our   contract is an African American! He is a cool guy too, like several of the African Americans that work here.  Unlike you they don't have a chip on their shoulder. 



			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> Why don???t you pussies find other hobbies besides racist topics. I know. What about bodybuilding? That???s the purpose of the forum dumb racist bitches.



No, this is open chat and if you would take the time to read you would see it says "General adult talk about life, relationships or whatever you want to discuss. "



			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> I don???t blame either of you.  You can???t improve your bad genetics, so you come here to fill your boring adolescent lives.



Once again you go bashing everyone that is white and their genetics and you try and tell me that Black people can't be racist?  

And as far as my bad genetics go, I played college baseball, my scholarship paid for my time, my bad genetics also help me graduate with a degree in Computer Science with a 3.3 GPA and also help me land a $55K/year job about six months after graduating.

O yeah, and not every white man is out to put you down or keep you from getting a good job and making something of yourself whatever you might say or believe.

Get a clue about History yourself and read up on the "flight of the black man" and you will find that it was African warlords that traded slaves for European goods; whites just didn't go to Africa and start stealing people. And I am sorry if your family came from slavery or if you feel like you are being oppressed, but that was 200 years ago and I don't owe you anything!

Now, I have a question for you.  What do you have against Colin Powell?  He was one of the highest-ranking officials in the Army (and the army is not very PC or race friendly, been there and have seen this first hand) where most Africans are enlisted men.  If you take the time to read his views you would see (since you believe that the black man isn't getting a fair shake) that you and him have a lot in common.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 17, 2006)

Poor arguments on both sides. Quota systems are illegal. Affirmative Action does NOT only affect governmental agencies. Lots of people complain about Bush.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 17, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I need money now! NOW! A college degree......I will really have to bust my ass. I aint got an ass




You should get involved with MLM, you are just the kind of guy they are looking for, and you don't need a degree.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *You are basing your raison d'être *


*


Raison D'etre is one fine ass beer.*


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *brogers, little-dick bitch**
> 
> *What the fuck do you know about black culture*? YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT.  You are basing your raison d'être on media coverage (tv, hip-hop music, etc...) and deep hatred that embodies your perception of blacks.  My neighbor graduated from Duke (black).  My wife is a lawyer (black) etc....   None of the blacks I know fit your description bitch*.  Stop watching tv, it is imagery that leads to conditioning perceptual ideologies.  If you want to know what really happens in a typical black household, come to mine bitch*.  There is one catch.  I am allowed to knock out 5 teethe for every racist illogical post you entered.
> 
> ...




Don't you have a black panthers conference to be attending?


----------



## MyK (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> You don't see your local news advertising these blacks.  Why, because white racist little-dick bitches like you want to see 50-cent, or some other negative feature.  These ideologies must be fed daily by the media, otherwise a constructive movement may persist.



man, shut the fuck up! do you know whay day it was yesterday?


----------



## GFR (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *Philip Emeagwali, a Crack dealer in LA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True story


----------



## MyK (Jan 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story


----------



## mxrc (Jan 17, 2006)

myk, shut the fuck* up.  You are a zebra canadian.  You have no idea what the movement is about.   You only know canadian bullshit.  You come to this board to suck mrs foreman's dick (virtually).  God_hand and I are the only blacks who have presented factual and undissented data the correctly represents our race.  The white little-dick motherfucking racists keep making perceptual inferences about shit* they are clueless about.  Do me a favor and get off your knees, bitch*?

You asked, "did I know it was MLK's birthday?"  I know that *if bush doesn't renew the civil rights bill next year, he will turn back the clock on racism.*  Your dumb ass don't even know that even though blacks were original citizens of the U.S.(born here), *until the civil rights voting act(less than 40 years ago), our voting rights were null based on most state and federal laws.*  Concluding, if bush doesn't renew the act, blacks are fighting for equal voting representation.  As reiterated before, blacks are still fighting for equal rights; therefore, SHUT THE FUCK UP about shit you know nothing about bitch*.  You are worse than the little-dick white pale-face bitches.


----------



## GFR (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> myk, shut the fuck* up. You are a zebra canadian. You have no idea what the movement is about. You only know canadian bullshit. You come to this board to suck mrs foreman's dick (virtually). God_hand and I are the only blacks who have presented factual and undissented data the correctly represents our race. The white little-dick motherfucking racists keep making perceptual inferences about shit* they are clueless about. Do me a favor and get off your knees, bitch*?
> 
> You asked, "did I know it was MLK's birthday?"  I know that *if bush doesn't renew the civil rights bill next year, he will turn back the clock on racism.*  Your dumb ass don't even know that even though blacks were original citizens of the U.S.(born here), *until the civil rights voting act(less than 40 years ago), our voting rights were null based on most state and federal laws.*  Concluding, if bush doesn't renew the act, blacks are fighting for equal voting representation. As reiterated before, blacks are still fighting for equal rights; therefore, SHUT THE FUCK UP about shit you know nothing about bitch*. You are worse than the little-dick white pale-face bitches.


I heard you love to suck white cock.....Is that true bitch???


----------



## mxrc (Jan 17, 2006)

*Mrs. forman-take-it-in-the-ass,*

*A white guy with a penis is an oxymoron*.  Amuse me, get off your knees 'he-she.'  Go fuck myk and your other little-dick pals, bitch*.  I know you like being called a bitch* too.


----------



## GFR (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *Mrs. forman-take-it-in-the-ass,*
> 
> *A white guy with a penis is an oxymoron*. Amuse me, get off your knees 'he-she.' Go fuck myk and your other little-dick pals, bitch*. I know you like being called a bitch* too.


You love my tight ass and you know it...now get over here and I'll toss your salid.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 17, 2006)

You two should get a room


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *Mrs. forman-take-it-in-the-ass,*
> 
> *A white guy with a penis is an oxymoron*. Amuse me, get off your knees 'he-she.' Go fuck myk and your other little-dick pals, bitch*. I know you like being called a bitch* too.


 
 

Hmmm... Sounds like flaming to me...

*BAN?...*





...*




*


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> myk, shut the fuck* up.  You are a zebra canadian.  You have no idea what the movement is about.   You only know canadian bullshit.  You come to this board to suck mrs foreman's dick (virtually).  God_hand and I are the only blacks who have presented factual and undissented data the correctly represents our race.  The white little-dick motherfucking racists keep making perceptual inferences about shit* they are clueless about.  Do me a favor and get off your knees, bitch*?
> 
> You asked, "did I know it was MLK's birthday?"  I know that *if bush doesn't renew the civil rights bill next year, he will turn back the clock on racism.*  Your dumb ass don't even know that even though blacks were original citizens of the U.S.(born here), *until the civil rights voting act(less than 40 years ago), our voting rights were null based on most state and federal laws.*  Concluding, if bush doesn't renew the act, blacks are fighting for equal voting representation.  As reiterated before, blacks are still fighting for equal rights; therefore, SHUT THE FUCK UP about shit you know nothing about bitch*.  You are worse than the little-dick white pale-face bitches.


 Don't you read the news you dumbshit? It's all God's fault, because he's mad. My guess is that He's coming for you next!!!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10880589/


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story


----------



## MyK (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> myk, shut the fuck* up.  You are a zebra canadian.  You have no idea what the movement is about.   You only know canadian bullshit.  You come to this board to suck mrs foreman's dick (virtually).  God_hand and I are the only blacks who have presented factual and undissented data the correctly represents our race.  The white little-dick motherfucking racists keep making perceptual inferences about shit* they are clueless about.  Do me a favor and get off your knees, bitch*?
> 
> You asked, "did I know it was MLK's birthday?"  I know that *if bush doesn't renew the civil rights bill next year, he will turn back the clock on racism.*  Your dumb ass don't even know that even though blacks were original citizens of the U.S.(born here), *until the civil rights voting act(less than 40 years ago), our voting rights were null based on most state and federal laws.*  Concluding, if bush doesn't renew the act, blacks are fighting for equal voting representation.  As reiterated before, blacks are still fighting for equal rights; therefore, SHUT THE FUCK UP about shit you know nothing about bitch*.  You are worse than the little-dick white pale-face bitches.



I wish I could meet you in person! I guarantee 100% you'd be kissing my ass! and wouldn't be so aggressive~!

you need to get your facts straight! the majority of black people just trash everything! they have no concept of planning and saving for the future or taking care of property and growing wealth, they are all about immediate gratification!

"bush needs to do this" "bush needs to do that" NO!!! Blacks need to get there act together and stop blaming white people because they cant compete! affirmative action only made things worse and now you have generations of black people who think they are entitled to a good life and dont have to work for it!!


----------



## mxrc (Jan 17, 2006)

myk, shut the fuck up ass-wipe.   You sound like you love sucking white little-dicks bitch*.   You live in canada.  You don't know nothing about the black experience, little-dick bitch.  Stop watching tv, and pick up a book, dumb fuck.   You claim to have a MBA, but you write like a 3rd grader.  Get off your knees when talking to me, bitch*.  In addition, you don't want to meet me  bitch*.  I would love to *knock out all your teeth,* especially mrs. foreman-take-it-in-the-ass.   My advice to you is SHUT THE FUCK UP about black issues because you are not black.   *Go to fag board and give them advice on your expertise, bitch*.*


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> myk, shut the fuck up ass-wipe.   You sound like you love sucking white little-dicks bitch*.   You live in canada.  You don't know nothing about the black experience, little-dick bitch.  Stop watching tv, and pick up a book, dumb fuck.   You claim to have a MBA, but you write like a 3rd grader.  Get off your knees when talking to me, bitch*.  In addition, you don't want to meet me  bitch*.  I would love to *knock out all your teeth,* especially mrs. foreman-take-it-in-the-ass.   My advice to you is SHUT THE FUCK UP about black issues because you are not black.   *Go to fag board and give them advice on your expertise, bitch*.*


 You're such a badass. Can you teach me to be a hardass motha fucka' just like you? I think I can cleanse all my white genes out of me if I try real hard. Teach me to be like you, dog, i'm tired of all these white little-dick bitches*(asterisk always after the bad language yo').


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow!! Thanks mxrc, all this shit talking on the internet already has me feeling like a rebellious, fighting for the cause, crazy ass hard bitch. Is this how you feel all the time? It sure makes me forget about my small penis, I can see why you like talking shit to people you will never meet.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 17, 2006)

gogock-suck cock...  *The inferences and insults I have made are deserving to those individuals who have presented racist and bias rhetoric, you included little-dick bitch. * I don't claim to be a bad ass.  I perceive that most of you are skinny, fat, or both motherfuckers who would never walk up to me on street out of fear of getting your teeth kicked out; therefore, you come to your hideout(ironmag forum) and display your ignorant, perceptual, and immature views that are reflective of the racial climate in the U.S. today.  Things will never change.  Whites will always hate blacks.  Do you know what whites call an educated rich black person?  NIGGER!


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> gogock-suck cock...  *The inferences and insults I have made are deserving to those individuals who have presented racist and bias rhetoric, you included little-dick bitch. * I don't claim to be a bad ass.  I perceive that most of you are skinny, fat, or both motherfuckers who would never walk up to me on street out of fear of getting your teeth kicked out; therefore, you come to your hideout(ironmag forum) and display your ignorant, perceptual, and immature views that are reflective of the racial climate in the U.S. today.  Things will never change.  Whites will always hate blacks.  Do you know what whites call an educated rich black person?  NIGGER!










So you're Racist against gay people?


*RACIST!!!!!!

BANNED!!!!!!*


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> gogock-suck cock...  *The inferences and insults I have made are deserving to those individuals who have presented racist and bias rhetoric, you included little-dick bitch. * I don't claim to be a bad ass.  I perceive that most of you are skinny, fat, or both motherfuckers who would never walk up to me on street out of fear of getting your teeth kicked out; therefore, *you come to your hideout(ironmag forum) and display your ignorant, perceptual, and immature views that are reflective of the racial climate in the U.S. today*.  Things will never change.  Whites will always hate blacks.  Do you know what whites call an educated rich black person?  NIGGER!


 And you come to your hideout and act like a badass when you know you will never encounter a single person that you address on here. You're right things will never change. You will always think that a white person who hates a black person is a racist while a black person who hates a white person is not, and you will never admit that you are a racist mother fucker, because you are don't have the education or balls to admit that you are a hypocrite. You aren't deserving of anyone's respect, so don't expect to get any.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 17, 2006)

ghost dog - gay dog...   What the fuck are you talking about?  *Racism only refers to different races employing power against another.*  If someone hated gays, its called discrimination.  If you don't know this, you are one dumb fuck, ass wipe.  My assertions about fags only applies to myk, mrs foreman, and others alike who are racist.  Include your self into the group if you feel left out, bitch*.

gocock - suck cock...   You are one ignorant immature little-dick bitch*.   Do your self a favor, get off your knees and empty your mouth, bitch*.  Please don't use the word educated.  Judging from your post, you recently graduated 2nd grade, illiterate bitch*.   

Btw, I notice the worst racist post come from you and clemson.  You guys represent the new south of racist little-dick kkk.


----------



## GFR (Jan 17, 2006)

Which mod is mxrc???


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> ghost dog - gay dog...   What the fuck are you talking about?  *Racism only refers to different races employing power against another.*  If someone hated gays, its called discrimination.  If you don't know this, you are one dumb fuck, ass wipe.  My assertions about fags only applies to myk, mrs foreman, and others alike who are racist.  Include your self into the group if you feel left out, bitch*.
> 
> gocock - suck cock...   You are one ignorant immature little-dick bitch*.   Do your self a favor, get off your knees and empty your mouth, bitch*.  Please don't use the word educated.  Judging from your post, you recently graduated 2nd grade, illiterate bitch*.
> 
> Btw, I notice the worst racist post come from you and clemson.  You guys represent the new south of racist little-dick kkk.




Racism and Discrimination are synonomous...genius.


----------



## MyK (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> myk, shut the fuck up ass-wipe.   You sound like you love sucking white little-dicks bitch*.   You live in canada.  You don't know nothing about the black experience, little-dick bitch.  Stop watching tv, and pick up a book, dumb fuck.   You claim to have a MBA, but you write like a 3rd grader.  Get off your knees when talking to me, bitch*.  In addition, you don't want to meet me  bitch*.  I would love to *knock out all your teeth,* especially mrs. foreman-take-it-in-the-ass.   My advice to you is SHUT THE FUCK UP about black issues because you are not black.   *Go to fag board and give them advice on your expertise, bitch*.*




I write like a third grader!!!

um, re-read your own posts, retard!



> My advice to you is SHUT THE FUCK UP about black issues because you are not black



Im sorry, did I hit the nail on the head!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> ghost dog - gay dog...   What the fuck are you talking about?  *Racism only refers to different races employing power against another.*  If someone hated gays, its called discrimination.  If you don't know this, you are one dumb fuck, ass wipe.  My assertions about fags only applies to myk, mrs foreman, and others alike who are racist.  Include your self into the group if you feel left out, bitch*.
> 
> gocock - suck cock...   You are one ignorant immature little-dick bitch*.   Do your self a favor, get off your knees and empty your mouth, bitch*.  Please don't use the word educated.  Judging from your post, you recently graduated 2nd grade, illiterate bitch*.
> 
> Btw, I notice the worst racist post come from you and clemson.  You guys represent the new south of racist little-dick kkk.


----------



## god hand (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> You asked, "did I know it was MLK's birthday?"  I know that *if bush doesn't renew the civil rights bill next year, he will turn back the clock on racism.h*.  *


*
Maybe Bush dont like black people, Dick Cheney obviously dont!

http://www.democracynow.org/article.pl?sid=04/10/06/1444205

Bitch voted againist MLK Day. Now why in the fuck would he do that if he isnt racist? I want an fuckin answer!*


----------



## mxrc (Jan 17, 2006)

*little-dick skinny dyl, *go learn something or finish off mrs foreman.  Here are the definitions for your illiterate ass, bitch.

*Racism refers to beliefs, practices, and institutions that discriminate against people based on their perceived or ascribed "race". 

To discriminate is to make a distinction between people on the basis of class or category without regard to individual merit.*

Discriminating against a rich person is not racism.  Discriminating against a poor person is not racism.  Discriminating against a black or hispanic poor person is racism.  There is no need for me to go deeper into the logical gates theories about fallacies and rhetoric as the pertain to defining the word racism.  Your dumb ass wouldn't comprehend.  You only understand open and close commands from your pal mrs foreman-'i take it in the ass.'

Myk, get a life little bitch.


----------



## MyK (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Myk, get a life little bitch.



I can't because the white man won't let me!


----------



## god hand (Jan 17, 2006)

Bush voted NO on tougher hate crimes after a black man was killed the usual texas white trash.

http://www.reclaimthemedia.org/print.php?story=04/06/26/2831388


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *little-dick skinny dyl, *go learn something or finish off mrs foreman.  Here are the definitions for your illiterate ass, bitch.
> 
> *Racism refers to beliefs, practices, and institutions that discriminate against people based on their perceived or ascribed "race".
> 
> ...




So what can white people do to help your cause.  How can I get involved?


----------



## god hand (Jan 17, 2006)

What I've tried to explain to people before is the racism between African Americans and Anglo Americans isnt because were from Africa. It isnt because of are heritage or religion. It isnt because the way we dress or how many crimes we commit or how we talk. 











It's because the color of are skin is black.   Something I cant do a muthafucking thing about. Now someone locked up this worthless thread!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> What I've tried to explain to people before is the racism between African Americans and Anglo Americans isnt because were from Africa. It isnt because of are heritage or religion. It isnt because the way we dress or how many crimes we commit or how we talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously man, you just need a hug.


----------



## god hand (Jan 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Seriously man, you just need a hug.


And some money


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 17, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> All I do is complain and blame shit on other people.  I take no responsibility for my own failures.  My blatant hate for whites reflects my own insecurities and short comings.  I hate an entire race of people because of the hate I think they have, and I am too stupid to see the irony.
> 
> Further, my obsession with male genetalia is a product of my late night frisky uncle and his frequent explorations of my rectum.  I can thinking of nothing more intelligent to say than commenting on the size of another man's cock.
> 
> I lead a pathetic and miserable life in which I fantasize about a race war that will never come.  I dream about starting a race war, and murdering people I never knew simply because of their skin color.  Deep inside I know I am too big of a fucking pussy to ever harm anyone, in fear of getting my scrawny ass kicked.



I agree


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 17, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> ... It isnt because the way we dress or how many crimes we commit or how we talk.
> 
> It's because the color of are skin is black.



No, I am pretty sure a lot of people don't appreciate the crime.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> No, I am pretty sure a lot of people don't appreciate the crime.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 17, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I hate blacks so much because of their superior genetics, intelligence, and big dicks.  I have never lived with blacks, but my parents told me about them niggers.   Additionally, I watch tv and listen to rap, which makes me an expert on niggers.  *When I grow up I want to join the KKK, but I am such a weak little skinny bitch, they probably won't accept me. * My dad and I both have to sit to urinate because our dicks are so small.  I live in the carolinas where we still lynch niggers.  The south will never accept blacks.  I hope bush doesn't renew the civil rights voting act; then, niggers won't have equal voting representation.  The only positive aspect of my life is that I am white and I have a little dick.



CAN'T ARGUE THAT...


----------



## god hand (Jan 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> No, I am pretty sure a lot of people don't appreciate the crime.


I'm pretty sure blacks commited plenty of crimes back in the 17th, 18th, and 19th century. stupid bitch.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2006)

what does MXRC stand for?


----------



## MyK (Jan 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> what does MXRC stand for?



Most Xtreme Racist Cunt!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure blacks commited plenty of crimes back in the 17th, 18th, and 19th century. stupid bitch.



There's something you can be proud of.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> what does MXRC stand for?



Morbid eX-con, Resource for Mayhem


----------



## god hand (Jan 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> did you know 35.7% of all known murders are committed by black people?


To bad you and cfs3 werent victims.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2006)

Being black gets you a free "I'm a victim" card.

This card is accepted at all community lootings.  Plus, you get reward points for looting during a natural disaster.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 18, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure blacks commited plenty of crimes back in the 17th, 18th, and 19th century. stupid bitch.



I am speaking about the people alive today.  


It must be a real comfort to you to think that you have no responsibility for anything.  Do you really think that people who dislike blacks think that way solely because of skin pigment?  It has nothing to do with the crime, and the expectation of special treatment among other things.  It has nothing to do with the perception of actual behavior, its all about the color of light that reflects from you skin and is percieved by the eye.... 


It must also be a comfort to sling insults from the safety of your parents' home.  I've seen your pics; if you and I were face to face you would be the little bitch, I assure you.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 18, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *A white guy with a penis is an oxymoron*.  Amuse me, get off your knees 'he-she.'  Go fuck myk and your other little-dick pals, bitch*.  I know you like being called a bitch* too.



 

You know, I am really really glad I made this thread.  Whenever I have a bad day, I can think "hey, at least I am not as pathetic as that guy"

you are seriously a very sad person


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> if you and I were face to face you would be the little bitch, I assure you.



Size doesn't matter.   


That's why my 5'6 Jiu Jitsu Instructor can own guys 3 times his size.


----------



## god hand (Jan 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I am speaking about the people alive today.
> 
> 
> It must be a real comfort to you to think that you have no responsibility for anything.  Do you really think that people who dislike blacks think that way solely because of skin pigment?


YES!!!!!!!!!


			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> I've seen your pics; if you and I were face to face you would be the little bitch, I assure you.


Statistically, I'm 6.6 times more likely to kill you. Stupid dumbfuck


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 18, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Statistically, I'm 6.6 times more likely to kill you.



I am starting to dislike you, but I have to admit that was funny


----------



## god hand (Jan 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I am starting to dislike you, but I have to admit that was funny


What you mean starting to? I'm black remember!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## clemson357 (Jan 18, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> What you mean starting to? I'm black remember!



you should have stopped while you were ahead.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> It must also be a comfort to sling insults from the safety of your parents' home.  I've seen your pics; if you and I were face to face you would be the little bitch, I assure you.



You shut the fuck up clemson (little dick bitch).  *I have seen your pathetic images. * If I hit you in the chest, I would stop your heart red neck bitch.  Then, I would stomp out your brains, bitch.   You little dick white kids need to wake up.  There is a real ass beating waiting for you outside this forum.  Just fuck with the wrong black person, like me.  I dream that one day a white bitch like yourselves walk up to me and disrespect me.  It's called self defense.   It never happens because people respect my physical presence.   But, one day some bitch like yourself will cross the line of death.  

God hand, don't give any attention to the pale-face motherfucking pussies, which includes mrs. forman(take in the ass), myk( can't stay off my knees), doms( little dick fag) and clemson ( the little dick c-student).  They come here to this forum to overcompensate for their defective attributes(bad genes). * Their bodies won't produce any muscle, so they use the jaw muscles to work out each other.*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> You shut the fuck up clemson (little dick bitch). *I have seen your pathetic images. *


So you have been here a while then.............


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 18, 2006)

How is mxrc not banned yet? Can a mod please answer this? Or is he a mod or friends with a mod? Or KEFE?


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 18, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Just fuck with the wrong black person, like me.  I dream that one day a white bitch like yourselves walk up to me and disrespect me.



what state do you live in?  I would pay $100 just to see what you look like.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> what state do you live in?  I would pay $100 just to see what you look like.






 He lives here. Second door on the right, except for the 1 hour a day he gets to exercise in the yard.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 18, 2006)

Or maybe here....


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Jan 18, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Or maybe here....



Banned! for 24 hours... again!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Banned! for 24 hours... again!


he's not a board sponsor, dickbag


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 18, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> he's not a board sponsor, *dickbag*


----------



## mxrc (Jan 18, 2006)

*gocock, aka suck cock*

Why aren't you, doms, mrs. foreman, myk, clemson, and other little dick racist *banned*?  You want me banned so you and your comrades can make absurd racist assertions without rebuttal.

gocock-suck cock's home


----------



## GFR (Jan 18, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *gocock, aka suck cock*
> 
> Why aren't you, doms, mrs. foreman, myk, clemson, and other little dick racist *banned*?  You want me banned so you and your comrades can make absurd racist assertions without rebuttal.
> 
> gocock-suck cock's home


----------



## brogers (Jan 18, 2006)

Really the problem with the ghetto/thug culture is a lack of responsibility.

mxrc is a clear example of this, constantly blaming others for any misfortune of his.  Don't worry mxrc, it's the white people's fault that you're a worthless piece of shit, not your own.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2006)

All this thread proves is that more black people are convicted of murder than white people.  Being convicted of and actually committing are two different things.

Also, because of the fact that the vast majority of black people kill other black people, your statistic of being 6.6 times more likely to be killed by a black person when you see them is bunk.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 18, 2006)

*mrs. forman-take it in the ass, your sister called.   She wants her bra and panties back, bitch...* -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*brogers, little-dick bitch*  You can't blame shit for its odor.  Shit will always stink.  You can't blame whites for being racist.  Whites like you and your pals will always be little dick racist.  It is impossible to present logical rhetoric to white illiterates like yourself.  *Do you see the correlation, idiot bitch?*


----------



## GFR (Jan 18, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *mrs. forman-take it in the ass, your sister called.   She wants her bra and panties back, bitch...* -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The police mug shot of mxrc


----------



## MyK (Jan 18, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *gocock, aka suck cock*
> 
> Why aren't you, doms, mrs. foreman, *myk*, clemson, and other little dick racist *banned*?  You want me banned so you and your comrades can make absurd racist assertions without rebuttal.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> All this thread proves is that more black people are convicted of murder than white people.  Being convicted of and actually committing are two different things.
> 
> Also, because of the fact that the vast majority of black people kill other black people, your statistic of being 6.6 times more likely to be killed by a black person when you see them is bunk.



Finally a voice of reason appears.   *Cow pimp, you are the only white person on this forum to present an educated analysis and view. * The rest of the trailer trash, fags, and c-students continue to assert perceptual and conditioned imagery.


----------



## MyK (Jan 18, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *brogers, little-dick bitch*  You can't blame shit for its odor.  Shit will always stink.  You can't blame whites for being racist.  *Whites like you and your pals will always be little dick racist*.  It is impossible to present logical rhetoric to white illiterates like yourself.  *Do you see the correlation, idiot bitch?*


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 18, 2006)

People, people please. MXRC is not a racist. He and I are friends. He was just over at my house a few days ago...




 He taught me how to raise the roof...




 We compared the sizes of our peckers (he got mad for some reason)....




 He gave me this, and said "Errbody does it"




 And then his ninja friends came by to pick him up, and for some reason they said he would be gone for a long time, oh well.


----------



## MyK (Jan 18, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Finally a voice of reason appears.   *Cow pimp, you are the only white person on this forum to present an educated analysis and view. * The rest of the trailer trash, fags, and c-students continue to assert perceptual and conditioned imagery.




thats not fair I always say: "You go girl!" while "raising the roof" to mainstream hip-hop tracks at cheesy bars. It's fun! I can relate to that.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 18, 2006)

*myk-aka-(put it in my mouth) and gocock-aka-(little dick whitey)*, its not my fault you two have the bodies of an 11 year old anorexic and horrific genetics.  Don???t blame me, blame your parents.


----------



## MyK (Jan 18, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *myk-aka-(put it in my mouth) and gocock-aka-(little dick whitey)*, its* not my fault you two have the bodies of a 11 year old anorexic and horrific genetics*.  Don???t blame me, blame your parents.



 


thats it!! get him!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 18, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *myk-aka-(put it in my mouth) and gocock-aka-(little dick whitey)*, its not my fault you two have the bodies of an 11 year old anorexic and horrific genetics.  Don???t blame me, blame your parents.


 $20 says you don't know who your biological father is...


----------



## mxrc (Jan 18, 2006)

*gocock-suck cock*

$50 say I do, *but $100 says you don't have a girlfriend other than your sister.*  Another $10 says you've used the word nigger infinite times.  An additional $5 says you can't see your penis and neither can your girfriend or sister.   Another $2 say at age 12 I benched more than you do now, bitch.    Lastly, $1 says my family has more education and money than yours, bitch.   I would break your fucking neck for *free.*  I would be doing the ladies in the world a favor.  *No woman should have to have sex with little dick motherfuckers like you guys.*


----------



## GFR (Jan 18, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> $20 says you don't know who your biological father is...


$20.....hell I'll bet $1,000,000


----------



## MyK (Jan 18, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> $50 say I do


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> All this thread proves is that more black people are convicted of murder than white people.  Being convicted of and actually committing are two different things.



I've heard this arguement before.  Consider this: half of all cops are murdered by blacks.  No amount of white is going to get you off for killing a cop.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> $20 says you don't know who your biological father is...


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 19, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>





 


notice mxrc won't even tell anyone what state he is in, but he will talk about killing people from the safety of his trailer.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> notice mxrc won't even tell anyone what state he is in, but he will talk about killing people from the safety of his trailer.



Poor white people live in trailers.  Poor black people live in projects (you're closer to the crack that way).


----------



## mxrc (Jan 19, 2006)

*little dick, pale face bitches clemson and doms*

Clemson, I have asserted many times I live in atlanta in a gated community, bitch.  Give me your phone number and address, and we can meet.    Don't forget to leave a suicide note for your family, little dick bitch.  *The reality is white pussies like you and doms( who is really mrs foreman(take it in the ass)) won't reiterate your racist comments to me in person, which eliminates the fear factor.  *  Stay behind your keyboard and jack off to each other virtually.  Basically, you can't grow muscles and have a little dick, not my fault little skinny white bitch.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *little dick, pale face bitches clemson and doms*
> 
> Clemson, I have asserted many times I live in atlanta in a gated community, bitch.  Give me your phone number and address, and we can meet.    Don't forget to leave a suicide note for your family, little dick bitch.  *The reality is white pussies like you and doms( who is really mrs foreman(take it in the ass)) won't reiterate your racist comments to me in person, which eliminates the fear factor.  *  Stay behind your keyboard and jack off to each other virtually.  Basically, you can't grow muscles and have a little dick, not my fault little skinny white bitch.


 Since when is prison a "gated community"? The "gated community" you live in sure sounds a lot like prison now that you mention it. You have to have permission to come in. There's security everywhere. Not many white people. You're living with all your friends from the block. You all deny having gay sex, but do participate in gay sex. You're in a gang. You got your law degree (from the prison library), and you're proud to be there.


----------



## MyK (Jan 19, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Since when is prison a "gated community"? The "gated community" you live in sure sounds a lot like prison now that you mention it. You have to have permission to come in. There's security everywhere. Not many white people. You're living with all your friends from the block. You all deny having gay sex, but do participate in gay sex. You're in a gang. You got your law degree (from the prison library), and you're proud to be there.



what are you talking about, gated communities are sweet, they keep all the blacks out!


----------



## mxrc (Jan 19, 2006)

*gocock aka suck cock and myk 'stay on my knees'*

You two *trailer park trash little dick bitches* are jealous of the truth.  *Suck cock(gocock) *you seem to know an awful lot about gay acts committed in prision.  Don't forget to register your little dick ass as a sex offender when you get out of prison.

*myk, 'put in my mouth,' my community is all black.  Our gated community keeps little dick, bad genetics having, racist, kkk-suck cocks out of our neighborhood. *


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> *gocock aka suck cock and myk 'stay on my knees'*
> 
> You two *trailer park trash little dick bitches* are jealous of the truth.  *Suck cock(gocock) *you seem to know an awful lot about gay acts committed in prision.  Don't forget to register your little dick ass as a sex offender when you get out of prison.
> 
> *myk, 'put in my mouth,' my community is all black.  Our gated community keeps little dick, bad genetics having, racist, kkk-suck cocks out of our neighborhood. *


 I'm not in prison, I go to USC. Do you go here, because I thought I saw you walking with your boys across campus today. None of you had any books or paper, you didn't walk at a noticeable pace, but instead just let the rotation of the earth propel you forward, and you took up the whole sidewalk. You said you were an athlete so I assume your major is elementary communications, or underwater basket weaving or something. Was that you?


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 19, 2006)

Another thing which, im not sure if it was mentioned or not is, statistically, black people make quite a bit less income on average than white people.  It's well known that there is a correlation between income (if the group being considered is near the poverty line) and crime.

If whites and blacks exchanged income and quality of life, who knows, maybe the statistics would be reversed. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> People, people please. MXRC is not a racist. He and I are friends. He was just over at my house a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Another thing which, im not sure if it was mentioned or not is, statistically, black people make quite a bit less income on average than white people. It's well known that there is a correlation between income (if the group being considered is near the poverty line) and crime.
> 
> If whites and blacks exchanged income and quality of life, who knows, maybe the statistics would be reversed.
> 
> My 2 cents.


*cough*another excuse*cough*


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 19, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> my community is all black



 

a gated community that is all black???  now I know you are talking about jail.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> thats it!! get him!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2006)

This is too funny. No offense to my Cracker, Nigger, spic, wop, Chink, kike friends.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This is too funny. No offense to my Cracker, Nigger, spic, wop, Chink, kike friends.




*BANNED! (Reason: Page 83, Article 238, Clause 328, Section 21, Line 12 in the IM Members contract reads: "No member shall find racial humor funny!")*


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2006)

I thought that if you violated Page 83, Article 238, Clause 328, Section 21, Line 12 in the IM Members contract the sentence was a manditory "topolo visit."


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> *BANNED! (Reason: Page 83, Article 238, Clause 328, Section 21, Line 12 in the IM Members contract reads: "No member shall find racial humor funny!")*


*BANNED!!! (Reason: Page 125, Article 213, Clause 54, Section 25, Paragraph 34, Line 99 in the IM Members contract reads: "GHEY? BANNED!! Robert P Dimaggiowned"*


----------



## god hand (Jan 20, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I've heard this arguement before.  Consider this: half of all cops are murdered by blacks.  No amount of white is going to get you off for killing a cop.


----------



## god hand (Jan 20, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> a gated community that is all black???  now I know you are talking about jail.


I bet everytime you see a black person walk towards you damn near piss and shit on yourself.


----------



## god hand (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## god hand (Jan 20, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> *cough*another excuse*cough*


Excuse? Stupid bitchmade muthafucka you use statistics as a excuse to hate black people!


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 20, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I bet everytime you see a black person walk towards you damn near piss and shit on yourself.



Its humorous how people like you get so angry when you think someone is stereotyping blacks, but you are too fucking stupid to know you are stereotyping them yourself.


all black people are scary?  all black people are intimidating?

you are a moron.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Its humorous how people like you get so angry when you think someone is stereotyping blacks, but you are too fucking stupid to know you are stereotyping them yourself.
> 
> 
> all black people are scary?  all black people are intimidating?
> ...


 God Hand stereotypes blacks more than any other person on this board, and yet continues to get angry at whitey for stereotyping him.


----------



## god hand (Jan 20, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Its humorous how people like you get so angry when you think someone is stereotyping blacks, but you are too fucking stupid to know you are stereotyping them yourself.
> 
> 
> all black people are scary?  all black people are intimidating?
> ...


WOW......you didnt even get it. Damn your dumb!


----------



## god hand (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> God Hand stereotypes blacks more than any other person on this board, and yet continues to get angry at whitey for stereotyping him.


   Nobody is stereotyping me?


----------



## mxrc (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, you two dickheads*(gocock(suck cock) and clemson(the little dick c-student)) *are depictions of stereotypical white little dick bitches.  You bitches have ran out of racist rhetoric so you continue this idiotic thread to satisfy your ignorant needs to justify additional racist assertions.   Your displacement is obvious and results because you two are built like skinny birds and pigs.  Blame your parents for your bad genetics, not god_hand.

Are these stereotypes true of racist whites like suck cock and clemson little dick:

* little dicks
* racist
* racist
* racist
* flat ass
* creates laws for whites only
* justifies slavery and segregation
* hypocrites
* bad genetics
* can't go out into the sun without being burned
* etc...
*


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Well, you two dickheads*(gocock(suck cock) and clemson(the little dick c-student)) *are depictions of stereotypical white little dick bitches. You bitches have ran out of racist rhetoric so you continue this idiotic thread to satisfy your ignorant needs to justify additional racist assertions. Your displacement is obvious and results probably because you two are built like skinny birds and pigs. Blame your parents for your bad genetics, not god_hand.


 It's sad that as a black man you are so angery that you have a small cock.
Send your girl to my house if she needs a huge white cock.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 20, 2006)

Keep dreaming* mrs foreman( I take in the ass )...  *Your problem is evident.  You are a lonely little dick white fag who gets his rocks off by impersonating other users on this forum in hopes of tricking one of the teenagers into your homo world.   Indirectly you are begging to see the big meat, but I save the big meat for the women, fag bitch.

I think you have mental issues in that you have multiple personalities.  Today you want to be a male.  Tomorrow you want to be a women or fag. * Having a little dick confuses you as to what your orientation should be since you can't satisfy a woman.*


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Well, you two dickheads*(gocock(suck cock) and clemson(the little dick c-student)) *are depictions of stereotypical white little dick bitches.  You bitches have ran out of racist rhetoric so you continue this idiotic thread to satisfy your ignorant needs to justify additional racist assertions.   Your displacement is obvious and results because you two are built like skinny birds and pigs.  Blame your parents for your bad genetics, not god_hand.
> 
> Are these stereotypes true of racist whites like suck cock and clemson little dick:
> 
> ...


 It's funny that you say we have run out of racist rhetoric, yet every one of your posts can be summed up with the words "white little dick bitches". Blame your mother for you never knowing your father, growing up on foodstamps, having 28 other siblings, being born HIV positive and any other detail about yourself that you write off as stereotypes.


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Keep dreaming* mrs foreman( I take in the ass )...  *Your problem is evident. You are a lonely little dick white fag who gets his rocks off by impersonating other users on this forum in hopes of tricking one of the teenagers into your homo world. Indirectly you are begging to see the big meat, but I save the big meat for the women, fag bitch.


 I know you take it in the ass.,......sorry bitch but I'm not a fag like you...
Just send your woman to my house and I'll fill her pussy with a huge dick.....and I'll send you the bill tiny


----------



## mxrc (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> ........



*Suck cock you are an idiot bitch if you don't know that whites receive more welfare than any race in the U.S..  Last I checked, white carolinas are still sleeping with their sisters and having 10 plus children per family.   Futhermore, carolinas(where you live bitch), according to gov. records,  submit more child support cases of white father abandonment than any other state with the exception of Alabama.   In summary, this means white racist little dick bitches, including you, in the carolinas are some dumb rednecks who abuse foodstamps, drugs, and rape their siblings.*

*According to the Census Bureau statistics:
61 percent of welfare recipients are White, while 33 percent are Black *


----------



## mxrc (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I know I take it in the ass




Mrs. foreman(I take it in the ass), I think you have mental issues in that you have multiple personalities. Today you want to be a male. Tomorrow you want to be a women or fag. Having a little dick confuses you as to what your orientation should be since you can't satisfy a woman.


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Mrs. foreman(I take it in the ass), I think you have mental issues in that you have multiple personalities. Today you want to be a male. Tomorrow you want to be a women or fag. Having a little dick confuses you as to what your orientation should be since you can't satisfy a woman.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=59390
Vote pin dick


----------



## mxrc (Jan 20, 2006)

*Join mrs foreman's fag club by clicking here:  *

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=59391

Warning: he loves little teenage boys and some times dreams of being a woman


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> My tiny black cock is laughed at by all women


*Wow bitch...thats sad*


----------



## mxrc (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I know I take it in the ass




Mrs. foreman(I take it in the ass), I think you have mental issues in that you have multiple personalities. Today you want to be a male. Tomorrow you want to be a women or fag. Having a little dick confuses you as to what your orientation should be since you can't satisfy a woman.


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> I suck at basketball and I love to suck white cock....my family is ashamed of me


*Keep it to yourself homo *


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Keep dreaming* mrs foreman( I take in the ass )...  *Your problem is evident.  You are a lonely *little dick white fag *who gets his rocks off by impersonating other users on this forum in hopes of tricking one of the teenagers into your homo world.   Indirectly you are begging to see the big meat, but I save the big meat for the women, fag bitch.


  Lets see how diverse your posts are, shall we?



			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> white little dick bitches



 that's two



			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> clemson little dick


 
 that's three, and I bet you can't count higher than that so just count in intervals of dimebags, grams, rocks, glocks, ice, whips, dubs and grillz. Let's continue....



			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> * little dicks





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little dick, pale face bitches clemson and doms





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little dick bitch





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> and have a little dick





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> An additional $5 says you can't see your penis





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> No woman should have to have sex with little dick motherfuckers like you guys.





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little dick whitey





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> brogers, little-dick bitch





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> will always be little dick racist





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> gocock, aka suck cock





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> other little dick racist banned





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little dick bitch





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> You little dick





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little dick fag





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> the little dick c-stude





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little-dick skinny dyl





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little-dick bitch





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little-dick kkk





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> you included little-dick bitch





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> white little-dicks bitch





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little-dick bitch





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> A white guy with a penis is an oxymoron





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> other little-dick pals





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> white little-dick motherfucking





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little-dick white pale-face bitches





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little-dick bitches





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> aka little-dick





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little-dick racist pigs





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> white little-dick manager





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> because of little-dick





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little-dick white boy?





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> the 3 little-dick





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> You little-dick bitches





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> skinny little-dick





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> like mini-dick





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> aka-little-dick-flat-ass





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little-dick bitch





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> skinny-little-dick bitch





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little dick bitches





			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> little dick



  Since you probably aren't to good with numbers past 1 and 2, whitey will break it down for you. These are 43 SEPARATE quotes from you where you mention dick in some form or another in this thread. Now it has been obvious for some time that you are an uneducated, raised in the ghetto, criminal dumbshit, but it's a pretty safe assumption to say that white penis occupies an inordinate amount of your already miniscule thought process. Ten crack rocks says your response will reference "dick" in one way or another.


----------



## Shae (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc, foreman is owning you right now. you should just give up bro.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I know I take it in the ass





Your dad taught you how to jack off with tweezers because little dicks run in your family.  You envy the black man.  Hell, you wish you were black, bitch.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Your dad taught you how to jack off with tweezers because little dicks run in your family.  You envy the black man.  Hell, you wish you were black, bitch.


 Well holy shit, you mentioned little dick. You owe me 10 crack rocks, but since you would have to steal from white people in order to buy the crack, you can just come over and wash my car, and I'll be making sure that you don't steal the radio.


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> I just asked Foreman to marry  me and he said yes...we are going to make beautifull babys together


True story


----------



## mxrc (Jan 20, 2006)

*gocock more like suck cock and mrs forman take it in the ass*

No man on this earth wants to have any attribute of a white male: 

* pale skin
* little dicks
* flat ass
* no muscle mass
* etc...


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 20, 2006)

lol.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't understand why a super mod hasn't intervened yet.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> I don't understand why a super mod hasn't intervened yet.


I'm working on it!


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry, homey don't play that.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> I don't understand why a super mod hasn't intervened yet.


 What are you, 5 years old?


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> What are you, 5 years old?


----------



## MyK (Jan 20, 2006)

hey, what about me????


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> What are you, 5 years old?



Yeah. I'm 5 years old cuz i see this blatantly retarded shit going on in a forum that has apparently adopted a new "no-fucking-idiots" policy.  But i guess they aren't backing it up.  This shit is fucking ridiculous.  You wouldn't talk to anyone like this on the street.  The only difference here is you're separated by a fucking computer screen.  Grow the fuck up.

*Edit*: I'm referring to everyone who has partaken in this fucking idiotic racial scrap.


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Yeah. I'm 5 years old cuz i see this blatantly retarded shit going on in a forum that has apparently adopted a new "no-fucking-idiots" policy. But i guess they aren't backing it up. This shit is fucking ridiculous. You wouldn't talk to anyone like this on the street. The only difference here is you're separated by a fucking computer screen. Grow the fuck up.


I agree...its amazing that  *mxrc wasnt banned weeks ago*


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Yeah. I'm 5 years old cuz i see this blatantly retarded shit going on in a forum that has apparently adopted a new "no-fucking-idiots" policy.  But i guess they aren't backing it up.  This shit is fucking ridiculous.  You wouldn't talk to anyone like this on the street.  The only difference here is you're separated by a fucking computer screen.  Grow the fuck up.


  I'm trying dammit   I am not a super mod so I can't ban, I can only suggest for banning but until a super mod or admin comes on here there is nothing I can do!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Yeah. I'm 5 years old cuz i see this blatantly retarded shit going on in a forum that has apparently adopted a new "no-fucking-idiots" policy.  But i guess they aren't backing it up.  This shit is fucking ridiculous.  You wouldn't talk to anyone like this on the street.  The only difference here is you're separated by a fucking computer screen.  Grow the fuck up.


 why do you constantly post shit like "open chat is lame"  and "blatantly retarted shit". You know what you can do? FUCKING LEAVE OPEN CHAT. Don't sit here and cry like a little baby and hope that a moderator will come to your rescue before the fresh doodie in your diaper seeps through onto the carpet. You grow the fuck up and quit complaining. If you don't like what you see then leave for fuck sake.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree...its amazing that  *mxrc wasnt banned weeks ago*


If you see bahaviour like this that we miss, hit the report post button and we will get an email to that thread so that we can see and take appropriate action.  I don't think any of us knew of him.  I certainly didn't.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm trying dammit   I am not a super mod so I can't ban, I can only suggest for banning but until a super mod or admin comes on here there is nothing I can do!


 I'm curious as to who you suggested to ban? I'm just curious if it was a few of those who made racist comments in this thread or every single one of them.


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> If you see bahaviour like this that we miss, hit the report post button and we will get an email to that thread so that we can see and take appropriate action. I don't think any of us knew of him. I certainly didn't.


Good point Jodi...I didnt even think of that and I usually do..


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2006)

Ummm.........I'm talking about mxrc.  What are you talking about?


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> why do you constantly post shit like "open chat is lame"  and "blatantly retarted shit". You know what you can do? FUCKING LEAVE OPEN CHAT. Don't sit here and cry like a little baby and hope that a moderator will come to your rescue before the *fresh doodie *in your *diaper seeps through onto the carpet*. You grow the fuck up and quit complaining. If you don't like what you see then leave for fuck sake.



Cry like a baby?  Anything you say on here you should be able to say in public. After all this is a public forum.  And the majority of the shit you've said on here you wouldn't even dream of saying anywhere in public. Don't even deny it.

I'm sorry you're too pathetic to realize this.

PS. Your vast vocabulary of childish insults is quite impressive.  Keep up the good work in here.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ummm.........I'm talking about mxrc.  What are you talking about?


 No, I was just curious, because ST's comment was aimed at me and you quoted it so I didn't know if you were referring to all of us who had been responding to him.


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Cry like a baby? Anything you say on here you should be able to say in public. After all this is a public forum. And the majority of the shit you've said on here you wouldn't even dream of saying anywhere in public. Don't even deny it.
> 
> I'm sorry you're too pathetic to realize this.
> 
> PS. Your vast vocabulary of childish insults is quite impressive.  Keep up the good work in here.


Like I said....your Mommy and Daddy do love you.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Cry like a baby?  Anything you say on here you should be able to say in public. After all this is a public forum.  And the majority of the shit you've said on here you wouldn't even dream of saying anywhere in public. Don't even deny it.
> 
> I'm sorry you're too pathetic to realize this.
> 
> PS. Your vast vocabulary of childish insults is quite impressive.  Keep up the good work in here.


 Hypocritical is in my very vast vocabulary. You know you wouldn't even dream of saying this shit in pubilc either, so don't deny it. I'm sorry you're too pathetic to see the hypocritical dribble that you post.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2006)

No, I'm talking about mxrc because ST40 said he was surprised a super mod hasn't stepped in and I'm not a super mod, just a regular moderator.  You should all be happy that Rob doesn't give me super mod 



j/k  I really am fair and wouldn't ban you unless you deserved it for real.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 20, 2006)

Mrs foreman and gocock - well I guess jodi is a part of this redemption - 

Robert posted rules that clearly stated there was to be no racial shit.   Clemson starts this racial thread; then gocock and mrs forman alikes issue racial rants.  No one said shit.  I start to rebute these fucking idiots in the most ignorant form as to come down to there level.  You all have created an environment that encapsulates the issue of racism.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Like I said....your Mommy and Daddy do love you.


 Daddy, the other boys are being mean to me  I go poopoo in my pants


----------



## MyK (Jan 20, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No, I'm talking about mxrc because ST40 said he was surprised a super mod hasn't stepped in and I'm not a super mod, just a regular moderator.  You should all be happy that Rob doesn't give me super mod
> 
> 
> 
> j/k  I really am fair and wouldn't ban you unless you deserved it for real.



if you were a supermod no one would be not banned!


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Like I said....your Mommy and Daddy do love you.



Anything wrong with that?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No, I'm talking about mxrc because ST40 said he was surprised a super mod hasn't stepped in and I'm not a super mod, just a regular moderator.  You should all be happy that Rob doesn't give me super mod
> 
> 
> 
> j/k  I really am fair and wouldn't ban you unless you deserved it for real.


 Well sorry for prematurely jumping to conclusions. It must be my little white dick, as mxrc would say.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Mrs foreman and gocock - well I guess jodi is a part of this redemption -
> 
> Robert posted rules that clearly stated there was to be no racial shit.   Clemson starts this racial thread; then gocock and mrs forman alikes issue racial rants.  No one said shit.  I start to rebute these fucking idiots in the most ignorant form as to come down to there level.  You all have created an environment that encapsulates the issue of racism.


Then if it bothered you and we didn't see it, then you should also have reported it.  If we don't see these things we don't know.  We aren't mind readers.

Are you going to stop that flaming shit or no?


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Mrs foreman and gocock - well I guess jodi is a part of this redemption -
> 
> Robert posted rules that clearly stated there was to be no racial shit. Clemson starts this racial thread; then gocock and mrs forman alikes issue racial rants. No one said shit. I start to rebute these fucking idiots in the most ignorant form as to come down to there level. You all have created an environment that encapsulates the issue of racism.


All you do here is flame and post racist comments,,,,,,,,see you when you get a new IP after you are banned


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Mrs foreman and gocock - well I guess jodi is a part of this redemption -
> 
> Robert posted rules that clearly stated there was to be no racial shit.   Clemson starts this racial thread; then gocock and mrs forman alikes issue racial rants.  No one said shit.  I start to rebute these fucking idiots in the most ignorant form as to come down to there level.  You all have created an environment that encapsulates the issue of racism.



  Pack your bags brotha'. You gone


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Hypocritical is in my very vast vocabulary. You know you wouldn't even dream of saying this shit in pubilc either, so don't deny it. I'm sorry you're too pathetic to see the hypocritical dribble that you post.



How am i being hypocritical? I said open chat pisses me off and im still posting here?

Anything else?


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Pack your bags brotha'. You gone


True story


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> if you were a supermod no one would be not banned!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

There is no way mxrc is going to stop the flaming. Every single post of his is flaming and criticizing someone for being white and having a small penis. Jodi, if the mods look, mxrc stepped into the thread and was the first to confront us with his usual "little dick racist kkk" stuff that he does.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> How am i being hypocritical? I said open chat pisses me off and im still posting here?
> 
> Anything else?


 I was just referring to you saying that I wouldn't say this stuff in public, then you saying to me to grow up, that im to pathetic to realize it, and I doubt you would say those things in public. Like you said we are behind computers, and we will never meet, so lets drop it. I'm sorry for the immature, cheap shots at you.


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Anything wrong with that?


No, I just want you to know that you are loved.


----------



## MyK (Jan 20, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

>


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I was just referring to you saying that I wouldn't say this stuff in public, then you saying to me to grow up, that im to pathetic to realize it, and I doubt you would say those things in public. Like you said we are behind computers, and we will never meet, *so lets drop it. I'm sorry for the immature, cheap shots at you.*



Alright.  I'm sorry for attacking you and/or singling you out. I'm just not gonna say anything more, just sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 20, 2006)

Here is the deal jodi:

Mrs forman, clemson, gocock, myk, doms, and several others created  this thread and used it as there racist platform.   If you look at any of my post, you will note, I only issued diminutive remarks to those who presented racist rhetoric via writings or images.   If robert prevented these asshole degenerates from using his site as a kkk rally, these issues would be moot.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No, I just want you to know that you are loved.



I thank your kind heart. God bless.


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Here is the deal jodi:
> 
> Mrs forman, clemson, gocock, myk, doms, and several others created this thread and used it as there racist platform. If you look at any of my post, you will note, I only issued diminutive remarks to those who present racist rhetoric via writings or images. If robert prevented these asshole degenerates from using his site as a kkk rally, these issues would be moot.


If you read my posts bitch you would know I am one of the few white people here fighting the racism....but you can't do that can you.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Here is the deal jodi:
> 
> Mrs forman, clemson, gocock, myk, doms, and several others created  this thread and used it as there racist platform.   If you look at any of my post, you will note, I only issued diminutive remarks to those who presented racist rhetoric via writings or images.   If robert prevented these *asshole degenerates from using his site as a kkk rally*, these issues would be moot.



.....except for this.

Mxrc buddy, if you're actually trying to make a case for yourself, I suggest you stop the weak insults that (despite what you may think) actually _do not _add substance to your arguments.

Just a thought.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> All blacks are racist and sexist



Is this your ideal of preventing racism?  Looks like you are a racist.  Here's your post unedited: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1238223&postcount=390


----------



## MyK (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Here is the deal jodi:
> 
> ]Mrs forman, clemson, gocock, *myk*, doms, and several others created  this thread and used it as there racist platform.   If you look at any of my post, you will note, I only issued diminutive remarks to those who presented racist rhetoric via writings or images.   If robert prevented these asshole degenerates from using his site as a kkk rally, these issues would be moot.[/size]



Its nice to finally get some recognition around here!


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> Its nice to finally get some recognition around here!


True story


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Here is the deal jodi:
> 
> Mrs forman, clemson, gocock, myk, doms, and several others created  this thread and used it as there racist platform.   If you look at any of my post, you will note, I only issued diminutive remarks to those who presented racist rhetoric via writings or images.   If robert prevented these asshole degenerates from using his site as a kkk rally, these issues would be moot.



  Smart man, one person starts a thread. What do you think, that we all got together and planned this thread to lure you in and eventually get you banned simply because you claim to be black?  That's the dumbest shit i've ever heard. You didn't issue diminutive remarks, you made racist claims, and you instigated then continued to post it in response to all those that replied to you. Look at your first post in this thread....



			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> clemson-aka-little-dick-flat-ass, and let's not forget your partner, Mrs. foreman-take-it-in-the ass, you both make the KKK look like the YMCA. You can quote stats all day. Does your stats state that a white guy at Enron stole $450 million dollars? What???s worst, a black punk committing one murder, or 50,000 people losing their retirement? Those criminal statistics won't show up in your FBI stat sheet. If you would have at least completed your GED, you would know that statistics are shit*. They are correlations used to justify budgets and restraints, with no relevance to conclusive and empirical analysis reporting. I probably should interpret the aforementioned sentence for your dumb white-ass, but I won't.
> 
> Your objective for creating this thread was to awaken the DEVIL. You succeeded. Your statements reflect your insecurities which include having the worst genetics on the planet (yeah I saw your pathetic images-wow), blaming others for your defects (probably a C-student like your idol, george bush), and your ignorance about sociological and economical issues that affect mainly the disadvantaged. Additionally, you don???t know what black parents teach their kids. You are white. How do you know what blacks teach their kids, fucking* idiot? I would never teach my kids to look up to rice or Thomas. Neither of those two have clue, just like you, little-dick bitch*. I would teach my kids to look up to Philip Emeagwali, the father of the Internet (http://www.math.buffalo.edu/mad/comp...i_philip.html). Now go take some creatine, mrs. Clemson(skinny-little-dick bitch) and foreman-take-it-in-the-ass.
> 
> Btw, Clemson, your cousins are waiting for your membership fee:


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Is this your ideal of preventing racism?  Looks like you are a racist.  Here's your post unedited: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1238223&postcount=390


 I love how you all of a sudden start acting more mature and try to handle the matter in a calm fashion. Look at your post in that thread that Myk quoted. You remind me of those guys on COPS who run for 2 hours then when the police arrest them, the first thing they say is "I'm sorry sir, I respect law enforcement. I don't want any trouble". Could it be because your ass is about to get banned?


----------



## mxrc (Jan 20, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> .....
> ....
> Just a thought.



Trying to have an intellectual conversation with these degenerates will never happen.  Theseidiots have perceptions and fears that only they can conquer or accept.  They are ignorant without blame.   If I have to lessen my rhetoric for these idiots, I will.

gocock aka suck cock, you are some skinny fat white racist living in a trailer.  You are beneath me a every category.  I change my tone to st240 and jodi because they did not issue racial slurs, like you and the other bitches, myk, clemson, mrs forman, hell the list is infinite...


----------



## MyK (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Trying to have an intellectual conversation with these degenerates will never happen.  This idiots have perceptions and fears that only they can conquer or accept.  They are ignorant without blame.   If I have to lessen my rhetoric for these idiots, I will.



MyK, ForemanRules, GococksDJS = some of the most educated people on the site!!!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Trying to have an intellectual conversation with these degenerates will never happen.  This idiots have perceptions and fears that only they can conquer or accept.  They are ignorant without blame.   If I have to lessen my rhetoric for these idiots, I will.


 It's incredible how quickly you put on a show in an attempt to save your ass from being banned. These are the first two posts where you haven't typed in huge font, called us little dick white fucks, and insulted us in other ways. You are the one who let this get out of control, and we just responded to your crap, because your posts got old real quick, and I think you owe the whole board an apology. Personally, I'll petition for you to not get banned if you start a thread that sincerely apologizes to me, myk, foreman, clemson, jodi, ST240, Rob and the whole board, because you came here to stir shit up, and did you expect the mod staff to just let it go?


----------



## mxrc (Jan 20, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> MyK, ForemanRules, GococksDJS = some of the most educated people on the site!!!!



Bullshit...  I have seen your writings.  Who the fuck gave you a degree?  You have yet to submit one logical statement in a scholar manner, nor have you ever used a subject and verb, bitch.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Here is the deal jodi:
> 
> Mrs forman, clemson, gocock, myk, doms, and several others created  this thread and used it as there racist platform.   If you look at any of my post, you will note, I only issued diminutive remarks to those who presented racist rhetoric via writings or images.   If robert prevented these asshole degenerates from using his site as a kkk rally, these issues would be moot.


Ok I looked back on this.  I can see why you would be upset.  I don't like racial remarks nor sexist remarks and it's uncalled for.  However, it was kept _somewhat _civil until you made your first post (the one gococks quoted above).  I don't see how you tried to turn this into a civil conversation and if it bothered you that bad then why didn't you report it?


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Bullshit...  I have seen your writings.  Who the fuck gave you a degree?  You have yet to submit one logical statement in a scholar manner, nor have you ever used a subject and verb, bitch.


Nice English Einstein.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Trying to have an intellectual conversation with these degenerates will never happen.  This idiots have perceptions and fears that only they can conquer or accept.  They are ignorant without blame.   If I have to lessen my rhetoric for these idiots, I will.
> 
> gocock aka suck cock, you are some skinny fat white racist living in a trailer.  You are beneath me a every category.  I change my tone to st240 and jodi because they did not issue racial slurs, like you and the other bitches, myk, clemson, mrs forman, hell the list is infinite...


  Well you're already back to normal. You say that we issued racial slurs, but can you honestly say that you did not? You know you did, and for you to say otherwise is total bullshit.


----------



## MyK (Jan 21, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> Bullshit...  I have seen your writings.  Who the fuck gave you a degree?  You have yet to submit one logical statement in a scholar manner, nor have you ever used a subject and verb, bitch.



 
your a fucking joke!!!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ok I looked back on this.  I can see why you would be upset.  I don't like racial remarks nor sexist remarks and it's uncalled for.  However, it was kept _somewhat _civil until you made your first post (the one gococks quoted above).  I don't see how you tried to turn this into a civil conversation and if it bothered you that bad then why didn't you report it?


 Jodi, he's simply trying to exploit the situation so he doesn't get banned. I could understand if he had stopped with the "little dick white" remarks but im sure there will be two more of his posts like that by the time I post this. Here's what he added to his first civil post after editing it



			
				mxrc said:
			
		

> gocock aka suck cock, you are some skinny fat white racist living in a trailer. You are beneath me a every category. I change my tone to st240 and jodi because they did not issue racial slurs, like you and the other bitches, myk, clemson, mrs forman, hell the list is infinite...


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2006)

mxrc -  I just did a search on your posts and EVERY post you have ever made has been flaming, insulting and crude.  How do you explain for that behaviour and why do you feel you shouldn't be banned?  Do you really think it's ok to join this board and start your first posts with flaming?  

As of right now, I see no reason to not ban you.  We don't like trolls.  Yes, we are trying to clean things up here with porn, nudity, rasicst and sexist remarks but that doesn't give you a free ticket to come in act the way you have.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 21, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ok I looked back on this.  I can see why you would be upset.  I don't like racial remarks nor sexist remarks and it's uncalled for.  However, it was kept _somewhat _civil until you made your first post (the one gococks quoted above).  I don't see how you tried to turn this into a civil conversation and if it bothered you that bad then why didn't you report it?



Jodi,

To be honest, I thought *a mod was allowing this racist rhetoric because it reflected their views*.  If this is not the case, then delete the entire thread and reiterate to the degenerates that this is not a racist platform.  In addition, future racist post will result in being *banned*.

Answer this jodi:

If myk, mrs forman, clemson, gocock issued the same rhetoric (flaming as you stated), why aren't they banned?  Let me guess.  *You are taking their side because you see nothing wrong with their racist rhetoric and imagery*.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2006)

He jumped into the thread with the "little dick white bitches" quotes and continually made personal remarks towards each one of us with every post. I quoted every single time he said "little white dick" in an earlier post and it was almost in every one of his posts twice. He's saying he's being treated unfairly, but the people that he wants banned (me, foreman, clemson myk) have contributed to this board for a while, and occasionally get tied up in a heated discussion like this one. Every single one of his posts have been of a racial nature, and now that he's threatened with being banned, he finally starts acting civil.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> To be honest, I thought *a mod was allowing this racist rhetoric because it reflected their views*.  If this is not the case, then delete the entire thread and reiterate to the degenerates that this is not a racist platform.  In addition, future racist post will result in being *banned*.


 This is 100% complete crap. In your first post on this board, you quoted the rules about racism not being allowed, so to cop this attitude now is purely to save your own ass. Why did it take a mod mentioning you being banned for you to start acting like an adult.


 Look at his first post on the board, he quotes the board rules and knew them, then violated them with every single post thereafter.


----------



## MyK (Jan 21, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> To be honest, I thought *a mod was allowing this racist rhetoric because it reflected their views*.  If this is not the case, then delete the entire thread and reiterate to the degenerates that this is not a racist platform.  In addition, future racist post will result in being *banned*.



   

OK. NOOOOOOOBB!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2006)

mxrc said:
			
		

> 'superflex', you are an ignorant fuck*. I find your reference (nigga) degrading, insensitive, and racist. Are you a little skinny pimple face illiterate white kid, or a racist punk parading the word nigga around like a displaced wigger. In case you're dumb ass didn't know, Rob posted the following rules:
> 
> 
> *** Posting Rules - Read Me! ***
> ...




 This is your first post mxrc, and you obviously have a clear understanding of the rules, and even insulted the mod staff from post number one. So do us all a favor and drop this attitude in an attempt to save yourself.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2006)

I cannot be here 24x7 to babysit and I won't be.  When we posted the rules we had you all push but we pushed back and showed you that you cannot do this anymore......end of story.  We expected most of you to start behaving like adults and realize this is the way things will be run.  I can't look at every single thread to make sure you are all abiding by the rules - we were hoping that some of you would understand this and not post this bullshit.  Also, there is the report post option.  Please click that option when you see something that is questionable. This way we will be sure to look at it. 

mxrc - we do not do immediate bannings, we give warnings, and then 2 day bannings before a permanent ban.  The only immediate bannings we do are the obvious trolls, spammers, shit disturbers.   Now as far as it goes for you, I don't understand why, in several threads, you would continue with that immuture behaviour of yours?!?!  I will do this - I'm giving you a warning.  If I see one more of these types of flaming post, you are gone.  I will be watching.

All these guys know the rules and they need to abide by them.  I will remove this thread tomorrow morning.  I just want people to see my post first.


----------



## mxrc (Jan 21, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> ....



You think I care about being banned.   My life is not a lonely degenerate image filled with chatting online and jacking off.  

My communication with jodi is on to confirm her views as to whether or not she views the initial racist rhetoric by you, clemson, mrs. forman and alike in the same manner as she has mine.   If not, then she is aiding and abetting racist pigs like you, bitch.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I cannot be here 24x7 to babysit and I won't be.  When we posted the rules we had you all push but we pushed back and showed you that you cannot do this anymore......end of story.  We expected most of you to start behaving like adults and realize this is the way things will be run.  I can't look at every single thread to make sure you are all abiding by the rules - we were hoping that some of you would understand this and not post this bullshit.  Also, there is the report post option.  Please click that option when you see something that is questionable. This way we will be sure to look at it.
> 
> mxrc - we do not do immediate bannings, we give warnings, and then 2 day bannings before a permanent ban.  The only immediate bannings we do are the obvious trolls, spammers, shit disturbers.   Now as far as it goes for you, I don't understand why, in several threads, you would continue with that immuture behaviour of yours?!?!  I will do this - I'm giving you a warning.  If I see one more of these types of flaming post, you are gone.  I will be watching.
> 
> All these guys know the rules and they need to abide by them.  I will remove this thread tomorrow morning.  I just want people to see my post first.


Read again.  If you have something to say - PM me.


----------

